# Fish pic thread



## Fish Specialist

Hello to all 2coolers!! Just wanted to announce that starting now all 2cool members who purchase a fish from New Wave will receive a free baitfish with your order. For example, a seatrout will receive either a mullet, croaker, or pilchard. A sailfish will receive either a flying fish, pilchard or can choose to have a remora attached to their fish. Every order gets something free! All you have to do is mention 2cool. This offer is good till Nov. 1. and will periodically be re-instated. Also look out for a give away in the future. I will also be updating the pics when we finish something new. We are a family business that strives for excellence with 30 years of experience and 3 world championships. We are also a family of Fishermen. I myself am a bit of a seatrout freak.... I look forward to interacting with all of you and learning some new tricks.
If you are a New Wave customer please feel free to post a pic of your mount!!


----------



## fishinguy

I need a 55" Mahi. How much for that?


----------



## Fish Specialist

Pm sent


----------



## Joe. T.

could you let me know what a 31 in trout would cost and do you do sheepshead.


----------



## Bird

Wow, that speck is really good looking. The coloring and detail is great.


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Bird said:


> Wow, that speck is really good looking. The coloring and detail is great.


REALLY nice!


----------



## claudejrc

"Inquire Inside"

"Call for Quote"

"Pricing Available on Request"

It's just business. Call them.


----------



## fishingcacher

Some very nice work. the sea trout is very realistic. Interesting that they do no currently do redfish.


----------



## fishingcacher

My bad. The redish is listed at Drum Red


----------



## Fish Specialist

We offer lots of different size of Redfish


----------



## redneck91

WOW! Amazing detail.. Just incredible!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks! We work hard at it!! All reproductions....


----------



## Fish Specialist

A freshly finished "rat" red.


----------



## traceman

Best looking saltwater fish i have ever seen.....About time somebody got the salt fish right.


----------



## Fish Specialist

The new Alabama state record true red.... Came out awesome!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Looking down the gullet of a 44" bull red


----------



## Fish Specialist

Working up a big roosterfish... He just needs his comb and primer. Then it's off to the paint room.


----------



## perchjerk

These really are unreal. Very nice work. You don't see this detail very often, at least I haven't.


----------



## mikereds

really nice looking work. i will keep you in mind...


----------



## clint623

WOW!!! This is AWESOME!! Next time I catch a trophy, it's definitely going to your place!


Clint


----------



## justinsfa

I have been watching you guys for a while. Excellent work.

Question, I checked on yalls website but didnt find the answer I was after.

What all measurements do you need in order to pick the correct mold?


----------



## Fish Specialist

I need total overall length, and girth at the fattest point. Or weight. Or both... Basically any info you can give me. We'll match ip to the closest fish possible. If you have good reference photos and you want specific coloration or identifying marks we will try our best to accommodate you. Pm me, email through the website, or call the office tomorrow and my cousin Jen will help you out.


----------



## Law Dog

Amazing detail's, awesome looking. Congrats!


----------



## Lexy1

Fish Specialist said:


> Pm sent


I like this mahi.
How much are we looking at?


----------



## Fish Specialist

Which one? The top is 65 inches the bottom is 55.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Some of y'all may recognize this Texas gem. The conceptual design was by Donald Lipski. photo credit Mark Menjivar
Sculpture, fabrication and finish work by.......


----------



## Fish Specialist

.......Us.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

what kind of fish are those hanging from that structure? pretty cool


----------



## WRECKER

Look like piranha. Very cool.


----------



## Lexy1

Fish Specialist said:


> Which one? The top is 65 inches the bottom is 55.


The bottom one (55in).
If I take both, any special discount?


----------



## Fish Specialist

Pm sent lexy. 
The fish are a 7 foot rendition of a longear sunfish.(a sunfish species that rarely exceed 10 inches) My dad sculpted the original from clay and we cast these using a transparent polyester. The color work is a flamboyant variation of the natural colors of the fish. Inside is 75 feet of rope led lighting. They are suspended under the I-35 bridge in San Antonio.


----------



## Bird

Saw those a couple months ago riding on the Riverwalk Taxi. They look really cool.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks Bird! They were tons of work.


----------



## Swampus

I went to the site and could not see any info on prices--do you have a price list on rep's and can you do a rep on a Silver from Alaska with a pic? Best trip ever for us both and I want one for him!

This is one of my son's with a 13-14lber--$?

Thanks
swamp


----------



## Humble Fisherman

What is the process?

I have never had a mount done.

When I catch my record fish I will want to have it mounted. 

Do I bring in the fish?
Do I take a bunch of pictures and send them in to you.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Pm sent Swampus and Humble Fisherman


----------



## Fish Specialist

Working up a 51 inch cobia. Got him trimmed and tomorrow I'll post a pic of him as he progresses......


----------



## Fish Specialist

That's my ugly mug holding him.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Got him basically put together. He still needs tissue added to his spines on his back, texture on his seams, and an anus.


----------



## BENfishing

Wow nice work


----------



## live2fish247

These by far have to be the best looking replicas I have seen. Very nice work. Hopefully I will be using you soon.lol 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bull Red

Fish Specialist said:


> Got him basically put together. He still needs tissue added to his spines on his back, texture on his seams, and an anus.
> View attachment 526807


You don't miss any details, huh?

BTW, awesome trout replica!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks! I try not to miss anything..... My customers deserve the best of my abilities. I'll post an update on him later. He's about to get his texture.....


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's the cobia. Pics do him no justice as the color just doesn't come out in the photos. But here he is...







And one close up of his head


----------



## Fish Specialist

Next project..... A big scamp. He's way cool. 








Ok... Here the tough part of working on him. Grinding out his tail PROPERLY.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser

Fish Specialist said:


> Here's the cobia. Pics do him no justice as the color just doesn't come out in the photos. But here he is...
> View attachment 527554
> 
> And one close up of his head
> View attachment 527555


WOW..that is freaking amazing ...my favorite fish i think i want one...


----------



## saltwater4life

Fish Specialist said:


> Here's the cobia. Pics do him no justice as the color just doesn't come out in the photos. But here he is...
> View attachment 527554
> 
> And one close up of his head
> View attachment 527555


no joke, THE best replica mounts i have seen. I seriously thought the ling was real when I scrolled through


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks guys!! You know, red&jack I can make you a ling too..... 
Here's the scamps tail now, with my weapon of choice for scale....


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's my pop checking reference on that big roosterfish. Just a little more color needed.


----------



## JShupe

Wow very nice work.


----------



## jeff.w

You guys got some serious skillz!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks guys!!
Anyone care for some wahoo sashimi this morning?


----------



## justinsfa

Another quick question.... With such intricate detail on the fins, how do yall ship them without damage?

I must say again, the work and attention to detail is VERY nice.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

No doubt, most replicas i have seen look OK from about a hundred feet. Awesome work guys!


-mac-


----------



## Fish Specialist

justinsfa said:


> Another quick question.... With such intricate detail on the fins, how do yall ship them without damage?
> 
> I must say again, the work and attention to detail is VERY nice.


we pack better than the UPS store....:biggrin:
actually to be serious we rarely have damaged fish. if the box arrives damaged we reccomend the customer REJECT it. All the boxes are custom built for the fish.


----------



## Fish Specialist

2cool member "WOS" recently had his monster trout done by us. WOS is an author and marine biologist. If you haven't already, check out his book on monster TX trout. Tons of info on monsters in there. I can say this happens to be my favorite seatrout to finish out of all our molds. The reason being, back in 1998 I caught the fish myself... She is listed as our 32x17. She weighed 11 lbs 1 oz and is the still standing IGFA jr angler record. Without further adieu....




















Ahhhh! The stories I could (and probably will) tell!!


----------



## jfish87

how much would a 27in trout run? weighed 8lbs if that matters at all


----------



## Fish Specialist

Pm sent Jfish87


----------



## clint623

Absolutely outstanding. I can't wait to catch a monster so I can send it to y'all!


----------



## DonChuy

Pm sent

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish Specialist

My dad and Justin with a freshly painted sail.....


----------



## tcjay2

*Trout Mount*

Very hard to get the coloring right on a trout replica. For comparison, here's a picture of the skin mount John Glenn did for me a couple of years back. And the picture really doesn't do them justice. These fish literally look like you could have just picked them up out of the water.


----------



## Down South Lures

Here is a Snook New Wave Taxidermy did for me a couple years back. They did an absolute awesome job. The fins and paint job are unreal. The guy is an artist. This picture really does not do the mount justice. New Wave will paint me more fish in the future. If you are going to spend the money on a mount, make sure that you will be proud to hang it on your wall.


----------



## DueSouthOutfitters

I just went and checked out you guy's website and I have to say, the work you guys are doing is incredible! 

The alligator gar with the nutria in his mouth is unreal!


----------



## JDS

I have a 30" trout, and a 43" redfish on the wall that were not very well done originally. If sent them to you, can you redo them, or do you do strictly replicas?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Fish Specialist

JDS said:


> I have a 30" trout, and a 43" redfish on the wall that were not very well done originally. If sent them to you, can you redo them, or do you do strictly replicas?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Jeff, I can repair and repaint. The best way to see what we can do is to contact the office through the website email with pictures of the mounts. My cousin Jen will be able to help you out. I will let her know tomorrow.

Down south lures, your snook is truly ONE of a kind... If you only knew..... Ok I'll tell you! I wasn't happy with the fish we were using. The fish has very slight open mouth so I cast a head from a different fish and married the 2 together. 
We were so impressed that we were very tempted to build a new mold off of it but the timeframe didn't allow it.

Duesouthoutfitters, that fish belongs to Johnny Morris.(owner of bass pro shops) he and his son found that gar in a tiny east Texas slough...


----------



## JDS

Thanks FS.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Speaking of alligator gar here is a fairly large specimen........ Anybody recognize that guy in the middle?


----------



## Gilbert

that's the river monster dude


----------



## Fish Specialist

Yep! Jeremy Wade was a very nice gentleman who was extremely knowledgable. He and his crew spent a whole afternoon at the shop filming. Unfortunately, all but about 60 seconds of it ended up on the cutting room floor.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's a before and after pic of a pair of reds we're doing for a client. We used his reference photos for coloration and I think they came out awesome!


----------



## Bonito

Bird said:


> Wow, that speck is really good looking. The coloring and detail is great.


Definately one of the best I've seen.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Bonito said:


> Definately one of the best I've seen.


Thanks bonito. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Upcoming project!!!!


----------



## Auer Power

Fish Specialist said:


> Upcoming project!!!!


Can't wait to see the Flounder competed!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Outgoing 51" rooster. Justin is busy making crates for fish today...


----------



## Fish Specialist

Brand new mold! An 18lb male hogfish.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser

Fish Specialist said:


> Here's a before and after pic of a pair of reds we're doing for a client. We used his reference photos for coloration and I think they came out awesome!
> View attachment 530396
> 
> View attachment 530397


 those are some freaking sweeeeeet....reds... amazing work...


----------



## Fish Specialist

red&jackfishchaser said:


> those are some freaking sweeeeeet....reds... amazing work...


Thanks man!!


----------



## obergrafeter

Quick question, I don't know where else to ask.................why do some Roosters have 7 feathers, others 5 or 6? What's the differance? Size , sex , waters? I know most all larger ones have seven, but I have seen some repectable ones with less.


----------



## Fish Specialist

obergrafeter said:


> Quick question, I don't know where else to ask.................why do some Roosters have 7 feathers, others 5 or 6? What's the differance? Size , sex , waters? I know most all larger ones have seven, but I have seen some repectable ones with less.


Good question. The reason some roosters have less rays on their comb has to do with "attempted predation" most likely a loss to another fish. Much like African pompano have trailers, by the time they are adults they have been nipped at so much that you seldom see them. Hogfish sometimes have 4 rays on their dorsal, but the most common number is 3. Again, due to being bitten off. There is no visible difference between male and female roosterfish, and I believe there is no subspecies. Hope this helps!


----------



## Fish Specialist

An update on the scamp! He's done and going to the paint room! Here's a pic showing his mouth interior and individually placed teeth!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Pop just finished painting the scamp!! Look at all those spots!!!!!!


----------



## Just One More

*impressive*

Awesome work guys!


----------



## Lucky

Freakin' Sweet! It just doesn't get any better than that. Keep up the good work and be careful! We need you guys around!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

It's molding day! Today we are making a mold for the reproduction of the new North Carolina state record striped bass. It is a massive, 66lb freshwater monster. Only about 1lb and change off the all tackle freshwater striped bass caught in California. This fish was caught by a 17 year old kid fishing a plastic worm for bass.....


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here you go! The mold came out great! Look at the girth on this fish


----------



## The Salty Raider

These finishes are amazing. I have always wanted to get a fish mounted like that and if the day ever comes that I catch a monster, I will be sure to use yall!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Check out this smallmouth my dad just finished. I think he got the color right.... What do you reckon?


----------



## Timemachine

You Sir, are a true artist!!


----------



## clint623

Timemachine said:


> You Sir, are a true artist!!


X2 my friend


----------



## landlockid

that wahoo looks 3d! amazing. what a great thread being able to see the whole process


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks guys!!! Here's the background for the two reds we finished.


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder

*WOW!!!!!*

Is it *REAL *or *NEW WAVE?????*


----------



## justinsfa

I love the updates on this thread! Keep the new work updated!

Do yall have any mounts of reds done in a tailing position/scene?


----------



## Fish Specialist

Sabine Flounder Pounder said:


> Is it *REAL *or *NEW WAVE?????*


lol!! We've considered that as an ad campaign before.... I've even taken photos... Just never before put it into play.... But, you asked for it!!!














That's Geoffrey holding the fish. He was my summer apprentice.


----------



## Fish Specialist

justinsfa said:


> I love the updates on this thread! Keep the new work updated!
> 
> Do yall have any mounts of reds done in a tailing position/scene?


I'll look for photos tomorrow. I can't remember if we got pics but we've done quite a few reds feeding on bases


----------



## Fish Specialist

Fish Specialist said:


> I'll look for photos tomorrow. I can't remember if we got pics but we've done quite a few reds feeding on bases


No pics of tailing reds that I could find. I've got tailing bonefish pics... And a new project coming up for a bonefish scene.


----------



## Fish Specialist

20+ peacock bass in the works!


----------



## Trouthappy

I toured Mike's shop in Stuart years ago, he must have 50 sailfish mounts, jumping every which way. He can even create an 8-foot white shark (from a mold) that hangs from the ceiling, painted 360 degrees...Got kingfish molds up to what, 60 pounds or more. Some huge trout, flounder and snook molds, from local waters there. Just about everything. And Mike has a degree in art, so he _knows_ how to paint. A lot of his fish, you could take a picture of it in the boat with a hook attached, and nobody would know the difference.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks trouthappy! I'll pass the kind words along to my dad.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's an upcoming project. This is one of the only big halibut casts in the country. It is also ugly..... Not only do I have to fix ugly, I also have to add 6" in length and 20" in girth. Should be fun!!! That's my 90lb catahoula Scooby in the pic.


----------



## Chase'n red tail

Are yall going to make a mold for the dog?


----------



## Fish Specialist

Chase'n red tail said:


> Are yall going to make a mold for the dog?


Lol. Maybe after he croaks.....


----------



## medgecko

Nobody wants a dogfish mold. :biggrin:


----------



## Fish Specialist

Not a Texas critter but cool nonetheless.... Northern pike







And check out the teeth!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here you go guys, a 29" flounder...... 














And the mouth.... Any chickenboys in there??? 














I'll show the teeth when it's done.


----------



## mtaswt

If I could only catch something worth mounting......I'd send it to you!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Pics of a great white shark headmount. Updates to come!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Pectoral fins and mouth interior with my screw gun for scale...


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's one for the kingfish fans out there...... No taxidermist out there makes em' like we do.














And one with the paintmaster himself!!!







The customer is having a pogey on a kingfish rig in front of him. I'll post a pic when it's done.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

you guys are off the hook! great detail no doubt, if i catch a 30" trout or 28" flattie i want yall to do my replica.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks Smack!! 
Jamming this one loudly today...


----------



## WildThings

Hey that's Mike !!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Fish Specialist said:


> Thanks Smack!!
> Jamming this one loudly today...


Nice! Do you jam breaking benjamin while working?

-mac-

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fish Specialist

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice! Do you jam breaking benjamin while working?
> 
> -mac-
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Mostly Christian rock; Kutless, Swichfoot, Skillet, Hawk Nelson, Jeremy Camp....
Thousand foot crutch has an awesome pandora station by the way.


----------



## CGKing

This is some of the most amazing work I've seen. Great job! I would love to see how that halibut turns out when its finished.


----------



## Fish Specialist

CGKing said:


> This is some of the most amazing work I've seen. Great job! I would love to see how that halibut turns out when its finished.


I'll keep the halibut updates coming once I get into him.


----------



## ML56

*Hold on there partner!*

Quote:"Here's one for the kingfish fans out there...... No taxidermist out there makes em' like we do."

Hang on there Fish Specialist! I've been using your Dad's fish blanks for over 20 years now. In my opinion they are the " best you can buy" , 20 years ago, and today also! Mike Kirkhart is a great guy, and has maintained excellence in his products since he started New Wave. I've met your Dad several times over the years, usually at taxidermy conventions, always the same pleasant experience. Someone there just shipped me a 60" Wahoo blank, so actually some of us taxidermists do make em "like you do", because they are one in the same! Thanks for great products, they make the rest of us look great too!- Michael's Taxidermy, Brenham, TX


----------



## Fish Specialist

Possession Limit Lures said:


> Quote:"Here's one for the kingfish fans out there...... No taxidermist out there makes em' like we do."
> 
> Hang on there Fish Specialist! I've been using your Dad's fish blanks for over 20 years now. In my opinion they are the " best you can buy" , 20 years ago, and today also! Mike Kirkhart is a great guy, and has maintained excellence in his products since he started New Wave. I've met your Dad several times over the years, usually at taxidermy conventions, always the same pleasant experience. Someone there just shipped me a 60" Wahoo blank, so actually some of us taxidermists do make em "like you do", because they are one in the same! Thanks for great products, they make the rest of us look great too!- Michael's Taxidermy, Brenham, TX


Thanks Possession, I'll pass along the kind words to my dad! Hope the wahoo turns out great for you!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Update on the shark!!!







He's coming along! Mouth, eyes, nostrils, fins, seam all done. Next is texture and teeth!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Flounder painted per customer request!!
Here you go guys!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Backside..... Signed of course!








And up close of the eye/ mouth area


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's the finished pogey on a stinger rig for that kingfish. I think I should take him offshore and pull him around... Lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Excellent detail once again! The bottom of the flounder looks like you guys put some time into it. Id imagine some replicas are bare on the side towards the wall. Great work. 


-mac-


----------



## Fish Specialist

Playing dentist..... One tooth at a time.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Talk about a pile of work!!! Results speak for themselves though!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Done!


----------



## justinsfa

WOW... that looks badass!

This is my favorite thread. The updates are awesome!


----------



## Fish Specialist

justinsfa said:


> WOW... that looks badass!
> 
> This is my favorite thread. The updates are awesome!


Thanks man!! I'll keep em' coming......


----------



## Miles2Fish

*Warsaw....*

Ever made one of these?


----------



## Fish Specialist

We have!! Snowies, mistys, warsaws, golden tiles, blueline tiles, queen snappers, Although most of the deep water fish are few and far between. Congrats on an awesome catch!!


----------



## ComeFrom?

Absolute great artistic talent. All seriousness aside, do you think you could do Chickenboy riding bareback on a giant red and white shrimp? LOL! You should be very proud. Congrats. CF?


----------



## Fish Specialist

ComeFrom? said:


> Absolute great artistic talent. All seriousness aside, do you think you could do Chickenboy riding bareback on a giant red and white shrimp? LOL! You should be very proud. Congrats. CF?


Thanks! The trick would be getting him to hold still long enough for the mold!


----------



## asnow06

Just read all pages and I don't even need a mount. Very cool.


----------



## Fish Specialist

My 3 year old and his 10th mangrove snapper...... And, yes that's a seatrout on my shoulder.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Just finished this 18lb hogfish! He's way cool


----------



## Fish Specialist

Took a couple quick photos of a bonefish piece that we just finished. The bonefish is about to eat a fly and the grass shows tidal movement. Everything is made in house including the mangrove chute. The customer is thrilled!!!


----------



## Konan

You guys are wicked sick, yall almost make the fish look better than it does in real life.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Konan said:


> You guys are wicked sick, yall almost make the fish look better than it does in real life.


Thanks!! We bust it to make em' look as real as possible.....


----------



## Dampy

Y'all need to open a huge museum or something, just beautifull work!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Dampy said:


> Y'all need to open a huge museum or something, just beautifull work!


My dad built a museum for a former (now deceased) governer of new mexico named Tom Bolack. He was one of the last great white hunters of africa and india, with tribes hiring him in to eliminate problem elephants, leopards, lions, tigers, etc etc......
we also were a big part of the miami bass pro store that has an incredible dispaly in it.......


----------



## Suttle76

The reds look great


----------



## Fish Specialist

Suttle76 said:


> The reds look great


Thanks!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here we go on a 34" snook for a customers Christmas present to his wife!!





















Updates to follow.....


----------



## Fish Specialist

Grinding, seams, and gill area finished!!














Next is eyes, mouth, fin installation and I still have to put scales back on the seams and prime.....


----------



## Fish Specialist

Before scales.....







After..... Try to find a seam! I dare you!


----------



## justinsfa

Holy Moley!


----------



## That Robbie Guy

The detail... somethin' SERIOUS! Definitely art.


----------



## Part Timer

Any progress on that monster halibut? I can't wait till I catch a trout worth mounting you guys do awesome work.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish Specialist

Part Timer said:


> Any progress on that monster halibut? I can't wait till I catch a trout worth mounting you guys do awesome work.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The halibut is in a holding pattern until my Christmas group is a little further along. He's going to be a huge project. I promise I'll post updates when I get into him. I've got a 20 fish order for a tackle store that I'm about to get into also, including a 750lb black marlin.....


----------



## Fish Specialist

Snook has been painted....


----------



## FishBurd27

WOw, now that is a good looking fish. Very natural colors, looks like an actual fish, just not wet. I hate a lot of the fish I've seen lately that are nice looking, but they don't have natural color to them...


----------



## Fish Specialist

This is a Tripletail we did for Capt. Jerry Chesnes


----------



## lip rippn

My son caught a 6 ft 4 in gar how much...and a 51 in red 47 lbs


----------



## Fish Specialist

A monster Atlantic Sailfish just finished up. It is a 120 lbs.+ monster!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Another happy client with a nice Cuda and Wahoo


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here is a nice big Peacock Bass picked up today, these guys are on their way to Brazil tomorrow. Tight Lines!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Chain Chain Chain.....Pickerel! Christmas fish for a youngin'


----------



## Jasmillertime

wow. thats it. just wow


----------



## Crow's Nest

Awesome work!


----------



## reeltimer

Man i got to say ya'll have set the bar way high.Some of the best detail and paint work.Reel fish don't look this good.hehee


----------



## Fish Specialist

We are cutting into that monster halibut today, I will post pix this afternoon


----------



## cg_wilson2003

Just went through all of the pages on this thread. Very nice work.


----------



## racingdc9

Can I get a quote for a 26-28" red?


----------



## Chase'n red tail

How many spots?


----------



## Fish Specialist

The Halibut is finally done and shipped for Christmas. This guy is a monster!


----------



## Gilbert

holy smokes that's a big mount. looks great. Shipping probably cost as much as the mount.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

That's awesome! How many of you guys wives would let you put that in the middle of the living room? If they do, keep em!


----------



## Soulfishing

Man that is awesome. You guys do great work!!!

Can you imagine cleaning that hog and the freezer space needed for all that meat....:brew2:


----------



## FishBurd27

Holy cow brains Joker!! That thing is massive. That's why men need large shops, to hang stuff like that on the wall 

That is the true definition of "2cool"


----------



## SuperYak

This one is VERY realistic! :spineyes:


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here is a picture of the monster halibut all cut apart. We had to start from scratch! It was a long and painful surgery for this guy!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's a photo of it put back together.


----------



## saltwater4life

Could you imagine how much meat would come off a halibut that big?! You guys are some TRUE artists. All I know is yes I'm in Texas, but any mout I ever get, will be coming from you guys for sure!

S4L


----------



## Fish Specialist

Cool Bass by New Wave for sale:
7 lbs. or 8 lbs. your choice
facing left or right

Fish by itself $225.00 free shipping
Fish on driftwood $275.00 free shipping
Fish on driftwood with lily pads $325.00 free shipping

Call to order yours (772)283-7270 
www.newwavetaxidermy.com


----------



## Fish Specialist

Camo Cool Bass by New Wave for sale
Ships immediately
4 Camo patterns to choose from:
Vista Camo, Next Camo, Muddy Girl Pink, Muddy Girl Blue
$199.00 with a free tshirt, 2 coozies, and free shipping.
Call today (772)283-7270
www.newwavetaxidermy.com
www.facebook.com/coolbass.net


----------



## Fish Specialist

Two big reds and two big ********! lol
48" and a 44"


----------



## Brady Bunch

These fish mounts are *AMAZING*! Great job.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> That's awesome! How many of you guys wives would let you put that in the middle of the living room?


Mine would...oh wait I dont have one anymore. "hey guys check out my new halibut dinner table!" LOL


----------



## Fish Specialist

Monster Blacks getting loaded up and driven to Alabama for the rut!


----------



## Fish Specialist

African Pompano heading home with a happy client!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A 750lb black going into the paint room!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

progress....


----------



## justinsfa

This thread is so bad ***.


----------



## Fish Specialist

justinsfa said:


> This thread is so bad ***.


Thanks!


----------



## Bob Haley

*New fish hanging wind vein*

I had a friend from SA cuts these out of 1/16" stainless and I added mono and swivels and hung them at our cabin. The wind blows them around and they look fantastic and especially at night with a blue led light shinning on them. Maybe you could do the same thing out of your GRE molds and come up with a new way to market your fish art. Your workmanship is incredible!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks! Those are cool!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Can you do anything with this monster flounder I caught? It's a PR* on the fly for me...










*PR for being the smallest fish I've caught on the fly


----------



## Fish Specialist

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Can you do anything with this monster flounder I caught? It's a PR* on the fly for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PR for being the smallest fish I've caught on the fly


I know what to do with him..... Remove gills n guts, place in hot grease, mayo, bread.... Mmmmmm


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here is a BIG trout!!! 34"!!! Ready for the paint room.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here he is!! More pics tomorrow!


----------



## byte-me

Nice job, realy looks good...!


----------



## Boboe

Y'all are making some great mounts. I sent y'all a query via the online questionnaire form on the website a month or so ago and did not receive a response. Should I just send you aPM here?


----------



## [email protected]

In all honesty yall are by far the best fish taxidermists I have ever seen. Your fish look exactly like the reel thing and most of the other fish replicas I have seen you can definitely see the difference. Yall have perfected your craft and to top it off, you're very affordable, a lot less money than I thought it would cost to have a fish done. Keep up the good work and when I catch my 9 or 10 lb. trout, yall will be the ones doing my replica for sure.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks guys! I appreciate the applause and look forward to working with you! Boboe, pm me and I'll get back with you. We've had some trouble receiving emails sporadically in the past. Sorry about the lack of response!


----------



## jfish87

I CAN'T WAIT TO CATCH A GIANT FISH JUST TO SEND TO YALL! 

Best replicas period, no one can match the paint jobs yall produce.


----------



## Fish Specialist

jfish87 said:


> I CAN'T WAIT TO CATCH A GIANT FISH JUST TO SEND TO YALL!
> 
> Best replicas period, no one can match the paint jobs yall produce.


Hurry up will ya!!!!! 
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Fish Specialist

And here we go on a MONSTER red snapper for 2cooler trapper67!!!














Yes, that's a LaRue tactical hat... Dead center of Texas USA...


----------



## Fish Specialist

Moving along!!
















Check the eye rotation!!


----------



## wennis1

Great looking mounts there. That speck is one of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Got to spend some quality time with my boy after work yesterday!


----------



## saltwater4life

awesome job getting the boy out there dad, and cant wait to see that snap done and painted. Truely fantastic work guys


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

*GOOD to see you guys finally on board.* You did this trout for me in 2007 and I've been talking about you guys on here ever since.

Welcome aboard ... !


----------



## Fish Specialist

saltwater4life said:


> awesome job getting the boy out there dad, and cant wait to see that snap done and painted. Truely fantastic work guys


We're getting closer!








In the meantime... A mutton we finished the other day


----------



## Fish Specialist

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> *GOOD to see you guys finally on board.* You did this trout for me in 2007 and I've been talking about you guys on here ever since.
> 
> Welcome aboard ... !


Love that fish!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Fish Specialist said:


> Love that fish!!


It's seriously unreal what you guys did with that spec. You have no idea how many people walk into my office and think it's a skin mount, right down to the gill inserts, that fish has a world class paint job.

Appreciate the work. I'll be grinding hard this spring looking for something to send you &#8230; !


----------



## Fish Specialist

Working up a small pedestal (fat) snook.


----------



## trapper67

It looks like he is doing an amazing job on Tracy's red snapper. We cannot wait to see it finished.


----------



## Fish Specialist

trapper67 said:


> It looks like he is doing an amazing job on Tracy's red snapper. We cannot wait to see it finished.


I finalized the teeth on her true red today... Waiting on my Dad to get back from San Antonio to paint it...he had to fly out to repair the riverwalk fish.. I guess there was a substantial storm that damaged a few of them.


----------



## trapper67

Paint?


----------



## Fish Specialist

trapper67 said:


> Paint?


Sorry! Not yet! Our paint room exhaust fan is temporarily down. Pop got back from San Antonio Wednesday and painted one fish before it went out. Should be up and running by the end of the day.... Hopefully lol!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Messing around yesterday....


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here you go trapper!!


----------



## trapper67

Thanks for the update. Looking great !!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> It's seriously unreal what you guys did with that spec. You have no idea how many people walk into my office and think it's a skin mount, right down to the gill inserts, that fish has a world class paint job.
> 
> Appreciate the work. I'll be grinding hard this spring looking for something to send you &#8230; !


Looks better than a skin mount from the pic!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fish Specialist

Trapper and Tracy's behemoth...


----------



## SNM

*Mounts*

I have a trout being mounted by Fish Specialist and New Wave right now. Can't wait&#8230;&#8230;awesome work guys.

Steve


----------



## Fish Specialist

SNM said:


> I have a trout being mounted by Fish Specialist and New Wave right now. Can't wait&#8230;&#8230;awesome work guys.
> 
> Steve


I saw your fish on the casting list!! It's coming up!!!


----------



## trapper67

Thanks to everyone at New Wave. She looks AWESOME !!!! Trapper and Tracy


----------



## Fish Specialist

trapper67 said:


> Thanks to everyone at New Wave. She looks AWESOME !!!! Trapper and Tracy


Thanks!!

A gag we just finished!!


----------



## Bluff's Landing

really nice work


----------



## t-tung

Great work. Some of the best I've seen. I just have a comment on the tails.... I can't tell from your pictures but do the tails haev any curve or waviness to them? My biggest gripe every mount I've ever seen is the tail. Every one of them, skin mount and replicas alike, have perfectly flat tails like they've been sandwiched in a Webster's Dictionary for 6 months. I think wavie fins and tails would make most mounts MUCH more life-like. That being said, y'all do some incredible work.


----------



## Fish Specialist

t-tung said:


> Great work. Some of the best I've seen. I just have a comment on the tails.... I can't tell from your pictures but do the tails haev any curve or waviness to them? My biggest gripe every mount I've ever seen is the tail. Every one of them, skin mount and replicas alike, have perfectly flat tails like they've been sandwiched in a Webster's Dictionary for 6 months. I think wavie fins and tails would make most mounts MUCH more life-like. That being said, y'all do some incredible work.


I'm at home now but I'll post a pic of the curvature of some fins and tails tomorrow.. There are some tails that are flat, but it is always specific to the pose of that fish.. For example, I posted a photo a little while back of a closed mouth snook. His pose is strait. With closed mouth and closed gills he was molded with the intent that he is laying in the current just waiting for something tasty to swim by. Most of our poses are of fish in a swim pose. Some tail curve is the norm. We never mold fins spread to their max.. Its not natural! 
As for skin mounts..... The reason the ones you've seen have perfectly flat fins is they really are "sandwiched" between card stock and generally, some sort of mesh material. This allows them to dry.


----------



## t-tung

Fish Specialist said:


> I'm at home now but I'll post a pic of the curvature of some fins and tails tomorrow.. There are some tails that are flat, but it is always specific to the pose of that fish.. For example, I posted a photo a little while back of a closed mouth snook. His pose is strait. With closed mouth and closed gills he was molded with the intent that he is laying in the current just waiting for something tasty to swim by. Most of our poses are of fish in a swim pose. Some tail curve is the norm. We never mold fins spread to their max.. Its not natural!
> As for skin mounts..... The reason the ones you've seen have perfectly flat fins is they really are "sandwiched" between card stock and generally, some sort of mesh material. This allows them to dry.


How bout some curved/shaped card stock?

I dunno, maybe it's just me but even a fish in a streamline position, his tail won't be perfectly flat. Just image a plastic bag upright in a flowing river. It'll never be perfectly flat. Just good for thought.


----------



## Fish Specialist

t-tung said:


> How bout some curved/shaped card stock?
> I dunno, maybe it's just me but even a fish in a streamline position, his tail won't be perfectly flat. Just image a plastic bag upright in a flowing river. It'll never be perfectly flat. Just good for thought.


 There are taxidermists out there that will put a ton of effort into a skin mount and will go the extra mile to shape the fins properly and naturally. To be strait to the point, my guess is, you've only seen commercial taxidermy work. High quality skin mounts have more hours into them. Also consider the old adage,"you get what you pay for". Most of the taxidermy in the USA is done by hobbyists, relying on the skills they acquire over time, with few having been formally trained.
Personally, I myself do not do skin mounts... My dad will do 1-2 skin mounts per year for clients who have to have "their" fish.
As for the snook with the streamlined pose, while your logic is good, I can assure you that they will in a current actually straiten themselves out relying on their swim bladder to keep themselves in position only occasionally using their tail and fins. It is in still water that they use tail curls to hold their position. I say this having spent time with our Florida conservation commission (game wardens) snook research program, and having spent my entire life chasing them in clear water.

Here are a few examples of tail positioning on some of our fish..
Seatrout







Brown trout


----------



## Saltyboy92

great job guys. yall do awesome work and are some very talented artist. i know exactly where i'm going for my mount when i catch my next record fish!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Saltyboy92 said:


> great job guys. yall do awesome work and are some very talented artist. i know exactly where i'm going for my mount when i catch my next record fish!!!


Thanks! I look forward to working with you!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Working a 38" red this morning!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Ok!! A fish for yours truly!!







doesn't she have beautiful eyes???


----------



## Fish Specialist

Ok guys! 
Here we have 2cooler SNM's trout on deck!! Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

He's all ground out! Spending time prepping the seam and cutting the fin slots. 








Transparency and precision ground edges.. Yes, done by hand!


----------



## Dick Hanks

Fish Specialist: I really like what you are doing with the fins on your mounts. I've got 4 different skin mounts done by 2 different taxidermists. The crappie below was the easiest mount to take down, and dust off, for a picture.

I think that all 4 of the mounts have exceptional paint jobs and very good work around their heads. The tail fins in particular just aren't at the same level as the work on the rest of the fish. But overall, they are pretty good.


----------



## Fish Specialist

I would say that you have a competent taxidermist! The only thing he held back on was a little finish work. Enjoy them! He did good!


----------



## Dick Hanks

I decided to include one more mount picture because of the story with it. I didn't dust off this Bonefish mount for the picture, so the colors don't show up as vibrant as they really are.

About 25 years ago, I caught this Bonefish @ Little Exuma island in the Bahamas. I had my girlfriend (wearing a bikini at the time) hold the fish so I could take a lot of pictures of the fish while it was still alive. I wanted good pictures so the taxidermist could get the colors correct. At that time, skin mounts were the only way to go, because molded mounts hadn't evolved to where they are today. The local taxidermists just weren't doing good work so I froze the fish to bring home. Rock hard, I slipped it into 2 sets of sweat pant legs and put it in a clothing suitcase for the return trip. I declared it, but the customs guys didn't even open to look at it.

It was still frozen when we arrive home. The next day I took it to the Taxidermist that had done my other fish. this in in northern Minnesota... he had never mounted a saltwater fish. I showed him all of the pictures of my girlfriend holding the fish. She looked pretty hot in her bikini. He looked at the pictures for quite awhile. Gradually, a big smile came across his face, and he said: "I think I can do it".

Bonefish aren't easy to paint because there are a lot subtle pastel colors involved. This picture doesn't do it justice. Anyway, when I picked it up, I was shock. It was the best paint job on a Bonefish that I had seen anywhere. I asked: "How in the H did you pull that off?" With a twinkle in his eyes "I studied the pictures for a long, long time!"

Before he started on the project he told me that he had been given about a year to live. He had heart failure and wasn't a candidate for a transplant. Besides be a good taxidermist, we had become good friends. Socialized together. I miss him a lot.



I am anticipating the following response: "This picture doesn't count unless you show the bikini pictures". I'm sorry, but those were with the old fashioned film and didn't get transferred.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Great story and cool memory of your friend. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fish Specialist

An update on SNM's trout!
















Abra cadabra!!!! Scales! Lol! wish it was that easy....


----------



## jeff.w

Any updated pics of the trout?


----------



## Fish Specialist

jeff.w said:


> Any updated pics of the trout?


Sorry!! Been crazy busy lately trying to keep up with my schedule! Dad is behind in the paint room as well.... I'll post an update on the trout soon. it should go into the paint room tomorrow. Still needs teeth and scleral bands around it's eyes.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here you go Steve!!
Into the paint room she goes!!


----------



## t-tung

Fish Specialist said:


> There are taxidermists out there that will put a ton of effort into a skin mount and will go the extra mile to shape the fins properly and naturally. To be strait to the point, my guess is, you've only seen commercial taxidermy work. High quality skin mounts have more hours into them. Also consider the old adage,"you get what you pay for". Most of the taxidermy in the USA is done by hobbyists, relying on the skills they acquire over time, with few having been formally trained.
> Personally, I myself do not do skin mounts... My dad will do 1-2 skin mounts per year for clients who have to have "their" fish.
> As for the snook with the streamlined pose, while your logic is good, I can assure you that they will in a current actually straiten themselves out relying on their swim bladder to keep themselves in position only occasionally using their tail and fins. It is in still water that they use tail curls to hold their position. I say this having spent time with our Florida conservation commission (game wardens) snook research program, and having spent my entire life chasing them in clear water.
> 
> Here are a few examples of tail positioning on some of our fish..
> Seatrout
> View attachment 596471
> 
> Brown trout
> View attachment 596472


Hey there, I guess I forgot about this thread cause I'm just now seeing those pictures. Those tails look great. Exactly the kind of realistic action I've been looking for. You're right, I guess I have just seen a bunch of bad (commercial, inexperienced, etc) mounts and have been reluctant to fork out any cash for a mountthat wouldn't do my fish justice. I think I've found who I want to use. :brew:


----------



## SNM

Awesome.......looking good!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A great way to start the morning! The Lord blessed my pop with a nice fish on top water before work!!


----------



## patwilson

Dang nice fish and I like how he caught it the old school way (ABU)....


----------



## Fish Specialist

patwilson said:


> Dang nice fish and I like how he caught it the old school way (ABU)....


We only fish Ambassadors (for plug casting)... I still have his 1974 rocket.









His on the left, mine on the right.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Heres what my last 2 days have looked like....


----------



## Fish Specialist

SNM said:


> Awesome.......looking good!


I promise dad hasn't forgotten about your trout Steve! We're pushing hard on several fish for a display right now and he wants to take his time on your paint job... It will be worth the wait!!!!


----------



## SNM

Sounds good.....looking forward to it.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Hey Steve! Here you go!!! It's underway right now!


----------



## SNM

*WOW*

Looks awesome!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nice topwater trout and mount!


----------



## dolch

Looking forward to my snook mount in the next couple months!!
Love your work!!


----------



## Fish Specialist




----------



## justinsfa

Fantastic work!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A FANTASTIC way to start a Friday!!! GOD is GREAT!! 16 lbs. top water!


----------



## Part Timer

You should really stop taking your mounts in the water to pose for pictures lol just kidding great catch. And that trout looks awesome! you could have put that one on a boga and fooled me. Great work.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I want to catch a snook bad!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I want to catch a snook bad!


Come to Stuart!! June or July... Catch the tar out of em'


----------



## Brandon1107

Have you started on those specs for me?

Smack we need to plan a trip to South Padre and bang some snook. 
B


----------



## Fish Specialist

Brandon1107 said:


> Have you started on those specs for me?
> 
> Smack we need to plan a trip to South Padre and bang some snook.
> B


I've got one of them cast. In front of them is a couple of timesavers for taxidermists an 2cooler Jungle Jim's sailfish. Jim's sailfish updates will be posted in the blue water forum. Most likely it will be later this week before I get to them. I'll also be posting pics on monday of the project we just finished...


----------



## Fish Specialist

A preview of our 33 fish mini project.


----------



## Fish Specialist

2cooler Jungle Jim's sailfish ready for paint!!


----------



## SNM

*New Wave Taxidermy*

I just returned from vacation to find my trout had been delivered. Wow what a quick turn around and awesome work. The paint job on the trout is unbelievable. I have a couple of other trout mounted from some of the best in South Texas and New Waveâ€™s fish blows them out of the water. From the customer service down to the final product I could not be happier. I would recommend them to anyone. New Waveâ€™s trout is on the bottom left.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thank you again Steve! It was a pleasure working with you!


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Fish Specialist said:


> 2cooler Jungle Jim's sailfish ready for paint!!
> View attachment 614414


:dance:


----------



## willeye

that is one of the best looking trout i have seen.


----------



## fishslicks91

Y'all do amazing work can't wait to put something on the wall and order from you guys!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks for the kind words guys!
I didn't get as far as I wanted this week(got a cold) but did manage to finish Jungle Jim's sailfish! Enjoy!!


----------



## Backwater1

WOW!!! Great work!

PS. Saw yall on River Monsters marathon yesterday!


----------



## NaClH2O

Backwater1 said:


> WOW!!! Great work!
> 
> PS. Saw yall on River Monsters marathon yesterday!


Same here. That was a big gar!


----------



## Fish Specialist

NaClH2O said:


> Same here. That was a big gar!


Yeah, Jeremy wade was a very kind and knowledgable guy...

Finally feeling better!! Sooooo let's do some updates!!

One of 2 specks for 2cooler Brandon1107.
This is the smaller of the 2....


----------



## Fish Specialist

StevieB!!!
Your trout and croaker are on deck!


----------



## Just One More

fishslicks91 said:


> Y'all do amazing work can't wait to put something on the wall and order from you guys!!!


X100


----------



## Fish Specialist

Update Brandon!!!

Here's what I'm thinking....
Bigger fish hooked, smaller fish trying to steal the bait.









Or...
Smaller fish hooked, bigger fish is the bait stealer..









What do you think???


----------



## Fish Specialist

StevieB!









And let's not forget....


----------



## finkikin

Fish Specialist said:


> Here's my pop checking reference on that big roosterfish. Just a little more color needed.
> View attachment 527577


That is wicked! Very cool!


----------



## Brandon1107

I think your idea with the bigger fish hooked is the best pose. 
Thanks,
B


----------



## Fish Specialist

I'm at home today watching my 2 boys, but my Pop is at the shop doing a little paint work. He just texted this photo of a 38" snook we just finished for a local (Stuart) customer.
Enjoy guys!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

StevieB! 
An update on your trout!!









I'll continue to update as these projects come together!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Almost there Steve!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Today, all the trout will be going into the paint room. Finishing out teeth etc......

Got to fish for a few minutes with my pop last night. No fish caught, just a bunch of short strikes...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

That trout looks like a snook! What was her length and weight?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fish Specialist

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That trout looks like a snook! What was her length and weight?
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


That fish is 28x14
I think it's in the 8lb range?? We didnt weigh that fish when we molded it.


----------



## Brandon1107

Can't wait!
B


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Brandon1107 said:


> Can't wait!
> B


Oh. Your snook!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Brandon1107

No the 28" & 30" trout. 
B



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh. Your snook!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## StevieB

*My Fish*

I think that fish is mine......28" x 8lbs, since he said "almost there Steve"


----------



## Brandon1107

Yessir I believe you are correct. The two before yours are mine, that's what I was referring to.
B



StevieB said:


> I think that fish is mine......28" x 8lbs, since he said "almost there Steve"


----------



## Fish Specialist

Ok guys! Trout have had the silver base on for 24 hours! It's go time! Updates to come!!
L 32" LC 28". RC 28". R 30"


----------



## Fish Specialist

Anyone need a good bait???

Your croaker Steve!


----------



## Reloder28

Fish Specialist said:


> We only fish Ambassadors
> View attachment 607284


I think it's cool you guys chunk the 6500's. I have used nothing but 6500 Garcia's all my life. At the age of 55, I still think they are the ultimate fish winch. I never could warm up to the 5500's.

Do you guys do just tails? As in a base mount for a desk top or shelf?


----------



## StevieB

Croaker is looking good; can't wait to see my trout. 
Got any update photo's of the trout?

Thanks,


----------



## Fish Specialist

StevieB said:


> Croaker is looking good; can't wait to see my trout.
> Got any update photo's of the trout?
> 
> Thanks,


Here you go Steve!
Pop did a great job of capturing the blue hue that is so apparent in the photo you sent. Your fish will get the final clear today as well as gills. We'll try to get it all put together on the driftwood and I'll update that as well!!









Brandon! Your update is coming soon as well!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Reloder28 said:


> I think it's cool you guys chunk the 6500's. I have used nothing but 6500 Garcia's all my life. At the age of 55, I still think they are the ultimate fish winch. I never could warm up to the 5500's.
> 
> Do you guys do just tails? As in a base mount for a desk top or shelf?


We LOVE our abu's! Caught everything from monster bass to sailfish on mine!

I'll pm you about the tail/base in a few...


----------



## StevieB

Trout and croaker are looking very nice; will be happy to see the final product!
Steve,


----------



## Fish Specialist

Brandon!!
Here's the 30"








And here's the 28"


----------



## Brandon1107

Look awesome!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Those trout look great

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks guys!!!!!
A couple more all put together!


----------



## Part Timer

Is that single a skin mount? Those doubles loook awesome!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish Specialist

Part Timer said:


> Is that single a skin mount? Those doubles loook awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


All reproductions!! Painted to match customer reference pics!!!


----------



## letsgofishbro

I just went through every page on this thread and wow. Amazing work. Makes me wanna replicate the marlin i caught a few weeks in Cabo.


----------



## Reynolds4

Dang...those are beautiful!


----------



## huntnfishtex

wow amazing work. just looked at every page! Know where I will be going for my next mount. I usually only do skin mounts but these are amazing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I have never seen a skin mount look that good, I am impressed more and more every time you guys post pics. One of these days my 30"+ is going to be done by yall.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## StevieB

Hey Fish Specialist,

Is that my 28" with the croaker and drift wood? Completed and ready to ship?


----------



## Fish Specialist

StevieB said:


> Hey Fish Specialist,
> 
> Is that my 28" with the croaker and drift wood? Completed and ready to ship?


It is!!! 
Boxed and shipped!!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have never seen a skin mount look that good, I am impressed more and more every time you guys post pics. One of these days my 30"+ is going to be done by yall.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Anytime Smack!!


----------



## CGKing

Those are all absolutely incredible. It seems like you guys can pretty much do any kind of fish as well. If I ever catch something thats worth mounting, itll br coming your way.

I know alot of peoole back in the pacific NW that are loiking for people eho do good work like yall do..you think you guys could try and do a salmon or two if theyre interested next time they catch a wall hanger?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish Specialist

CGKing said:


> Those are all absolutely incredible. It seems like you guys can pretty much do any kind of fish as well. If I ever catch something thats worth mounting, itll br coming your way.
> 
> I know alot of peoole back in the pacific NW that are loiking for people eho do good work like yall do..you think you guys could try and do a salmon or two if theyre interested next time they catch a wall hanger?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Absolutely!! We do all fish!! We have a huge amount of freshwater molds as well. We just don't do as many! I have molds on everything from small brook trout to Atlantic salmon...


----------



## Floater38

What is the process?

I have never had a mount done.

When I catch my record fish I will want to have it mounted. 

Do I bring in the fish?
Do I take a bunch of pictures and send them in to you.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Floater38 said:


> What is the process?
> 
> I have never had a mount done.
> 
> When I catch my record fish I will want to have it mounted.
> 
> Do I bring in the fish?
> Do I take a bunch of pictures and send them in to you.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Depends on you!!

If it is truly a record, say for instance all tackle, kill it. Take good care of it and get it frozen. Call us we'll take care of the rest! For example I have trout from 7 inches to 34 inches.... If you catch a 35" beast you may want to wack him.. Otherwise, good measurements are all that is needed. We'll represent it as close as possible. We have over 1000 molds in our shop and there are others available from other reputable taxidermists.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Dolch!!!!

Your snook sir!!!!









First thing I'm gonna do is fix that spine in his dorsal.... Stay tuned!


----------



## dolch

Sweet


----------



## Fish Specialist

Eyes in!


----------



## Fish Specialist

This is cool!!
Just got MY mounts back from the taxidermy man!!!!! Lol!
They were done by my very good friend from Kerrville Tx; World champion, Don Holt
This buck and doe came off of family property in southern Alabama...


----------



## Fish Specialist

Put scales on him today Dolch! Each scale is done individually with that brush over the whole seam.


----------



## dolch

Like what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## mysteryfisherman

To be the millionth person that has said this. You guys do jaw-dropping work, seriously. I've never even considered a mount but after looking at all 32 pgs of this post to date(yes, all 32...) I would definitely consider it.

Also, could you PM me with a price range for a 42in Bull Red mount?


----------



## Fish Specialist

mysteryfisherman said:


> To be the millionth person that has said this. You guys do jaw-dropping work, seriously. I've never even considered a mount but after looking at all 32 pgs of this post to date(yes, all 32...) I would definitely consider it.
> 
> Also, could you PM me with a price range for a 42in Bull Red mount?


Thank you sir!! 32 pages wow!!!

Pm sent!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Dolch!! Your fish is getting the primer treatment and will be in the paint room on Monday!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Supermoon report! We fished Saturday! 
Caught 4 dolphin, 2 bonitos, and this beautiful sailfish. This is my uncle's wife who caught it. This was at the top of her bucket list items....


----------



## whistlingdixie

I miss being able to catch a sailfish out of a bay boat.


----------



## Fish Specialist

This dolphin belongs to a certain NASCAR driver.....


----------



## dolch

Getting antsy for another update! How's the snook coming along?


----------



## JrBass

mysteryfisherman said:


> To be the millionth person that has said this. You guys do jaw-dropping work, seriously. I've never even considered a mount but after looking at all 32 pgs of this post to date(yes, all 32...) I would definitely consider it.
> 
> Also, could you PM me with a price range for a 42in Bull Red mount?


You got to catch it first sir....


----------



## mysteryfisherman

JrBass said:


> You got to catch it first sir....


*Ahem*


----------



## Fish Specialist

dolch said:


> Getting antsy for another update! How's the snook coming along?


^^This is why 2coolers are the best customers^^

Ask and you shall receive!

It is underway right as I type!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

mysteryfisherman said:


> *Ahem*


Nice fish man!!

Dolch!! 
We call this a beach colored fish around here.


----------



## dolch

Thanks!! Here's the original!!


----------



## redkiller99

Smackdaddy53 said:


> what kind of fish are those hanging from that structure? pretty cool


They are blue gill i was there the other day:spineyes:


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist, I have been following your work on here for a while, and said that if I catch a upper slot red with multiple spots on it I was going to finally send something to y'all. Well, the process has started! I have been in contact with Jen through e-mail, and we are just getting the details nailed down. 

This past Thursday, I hooked into a 28" red with 3 spots on one side in about 12" of water while stalking through some back lakes. It is perfect for the wall! First of all, it is a gorgeous fish, but the memory of the sight cast, fish taking the lure, and the fight in a foot of water is one I never want to forget.


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> Fish Specialist, I have been following your work on here for a while, and said that if I catch a upper slot red with multiple spots on it I was going to finally send something to y'all. Well, the process has started! I have been in contact with Jen through e-mail, and we are just getting the details nailed down.
> 
> This past Thursday, I hooked into a 28" red with 3 spots on one side in about 12" of water while stalking through some back lakes. It is perfect for the wall! First of all, it is a gorgeous fish, but the memory of the sight cast, fish taking the lure, and the fight in a foot of water is one I never want to forget.


That is awesome!!!!
I am honored to be a part of it!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

I know it's been a while, but I'm still here! We've been busy busy busy!! Starting to slow down enough for some updates! I've got some 2coolers fish on deck so stay tuned!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Hey txstguy!!
Here's the shrimp!!!


----------



## tschell1219

You mentioned starting a few 2 Coolers soon... Is my 27" speckled trout in that mix?

tschell1219


----------



## Fish Specialist

tschell1219 said:


> You mentioned starting a few 2 Coolers soon... Is my 27" speckled trout in that mix?
> 
> tschell1219


I believe your fish is in the mix somewhere in the next 3 weeks! I'll check the schedule when my cousin Jen gets in....


----------



## Fish Specialist

Just finished this giant bluefin


----------



## Fish Specialist

codyjgoodman!! Your largemouth is up!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Craziness in our shop today.... This is a 14 foot Nile crocodile!!









Also just finished this little football....


----------



## codyjgoodman

Fish Specialist said:


> codyjgoodman!! Your largemouth is up!!!
> 
> View attachment 640106


Cant wait to see the finished product!! I am amazed by you and your teams work!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Ground and hard underway!!!


----------



## codyjgoodman

Fish Specialist said:


> Ground and hard underway!!!
> 
> View attachment 640769


Nice! Can't wait to see it painted!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Scale time!! Also a good shot to show the action of this slob of a bass...


----------



## Fish Specialist

Probably one of my favorite things to do when it comes to this job... Each scale is done individually with a brush.


----------



## codyjgoodman

Fish Specialist said:


> Probably one of my favorite things to do when it comes to this job... Each scale is done individually with a brush.
> 
> View attachment 642915


That is sweet!! It's all in the details!


----------



## AndyThomas

That bass is going to look great!!

I keep checking every other day waiting to see my redfish up on the block, but then I remember it has only been a few weeks 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> That bass is going to look great!!
> 
> I keep checking every other day waiting to see my redfish up on the block, but then I remember it has only been a few weeks
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Patience Grasshopper.....



Just finished this "lit up" dolphin


----------



## codyjgoodman

Now thats a Dolphin!! Doesnt get much better than that!


----------



## Fish Specialist

codyjgoodman said:


> Now thats a Dolphin!! Doesnt get much better than that!


Thanks!! Your bass is in the paint room!! Pop should be getting into it in the next day or so!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Underway on txstguy's trout and shrimp combo!!


----------



## JShupe

When will you be starting James Alpha's trout?


----------



## Fish Specialist

JShupe said:


> When will you be starting James Alpha's trout?


I've got you scheduled to ship on or before sept. 25th (90 days from the order) so you should see your first update in 3-4 weeks. 

Getting excited yet???


----------



## JShupe

Fish Specialist said:


> I've got you scheduled to ship on or before sept. 25th (90 days from the order) so you should see your first update in 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Getting excited yet???


James is I know.. I was 5 yards from him when he caught her.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Gotcha... Glad he's excited!


----------



## JShupe

Will you be posting the progress on this thread? If so I will let him know.

Thanks


----------



## Fish Specialist

Either that, or I'll text it directly to him.


----------



## Fish Specialist

The bass has been painted!! What do y'all think???????


----------



## jeff.w

Wow! Absolutely amazing work guys. That bass looks like it's still swimming. Outstanding.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Everything you guys have posted looks like it's still alive. Awesome is all I can say.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks guys!!


----------



## TAMUscott

That bass is amazing! Looks like it came straight out of the water!


----------



## JShupe

That bass is off the hook incredible


----------



## codyjgoodman

Fish Specialist said:


> The bass has been painted!! What do y'all think???????
> 
> View attachment 663354


Could'nt be happier! yall's work is definitely the best by far!!


----------



## AndyThomas

That bass is unbelievable! True art! Strong work guys!


----------



## saltwater4life

That bass is RIDICULOUS! Awesome work guys!


----------



## paymerick

That bass is some stupid work. Badaz!


----------



## Auer Power

jeff.w said:


> Wow! Absolutely amazing work guys. That bass looks like it's still swimming. Outstanding.


I agree, thats friggen amazing work!


----------



## tschell1219

Any work being started on my trout chasing the croaker?


----------



## Fish Specialist

tschell1219 said:


> Any work being started on my trout chasing the croaker?


I've got you scheduled to ship on the 18th of September (90 days). Sorry about not getting back with you before! It's a little chaotic around here lately!! You can expect an update somewhere around 2 weeks before the ship date..


----------



## Fish Specialist

The final bass update!! It ships today!!!!









Pretty sweet huh???


----------



## codyjgoodman

Wow!! That is a piece of work! Can't wait to be hanging it up at my house. Thank you new wave taxidermy!!!!


----------



## dolch

****!! Almost makes me wish I bass fished!! Excellent work!! (As usual)

I'm really happy with my snook! Looking forward the the trout for my Cousin!


----------



## summitd

I'm definitely not rushing y'all. But, any idea on where the Vermejo trouts and the 29.5 Speck will land in the pecking order over there yet? I'm just antsy to see those 3 fish....LOL

-Bruno


----------



## Fish Specialist

summitd said:


> I'm definitely not rushing y'all. But, any idea on where the Vermejo trouts and the 29.5 Speck will land in the pecking order over there yet? I'm just antsy to see those 3 fish....LOL
> 
> -Bruno


Lol!!! I haven't seen them on the schedule yet... 90 days is normal for us. Sometimes more but, we REALLY try to stay close to that. You'll see them as updates before then. I promise...


----------



## Fish Specialist

Doing a little tarpon today....







My hand for size reference..









Can anyone guess the weight???


----------



## Fish Specialist

Txstguy's trout and shrimp going out!!


----------



## AndyThomas

Looks great! I would be proud to hang it on my wall!


----------



## wet dreams

What kind(shade) of 'green' do you use on your trout??...if that's a fair question...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

wet dreams said:


> What kind(shade) of 'green' do you use on your trout??...if that's a fair question...


Not to answer your question for him but I am willing to bet they match the picture as closely as possible and most fish are different shades and even colors. My cousin does fish taxidermy and that is how he goes about it too.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## wet dreams

My question was considering there are 2 major companies that make 'fish' paint with several diff (8-10) shades each and that's not including the auto paint some folks use. Actually I've never tried to match colors with a pic >there are too many variables, I've never had any (I know of) complaints on the fish I've done BUT will say 95% of the fish I've done were Black Bass. There are 2 members here maybe more that have my work hanging on their wall that I did 15-20 yrs ago>>Spurgersalty n The parts guy<<, I'm fairly sure they will still tell you today they are 100% pleased with the work....WW


----------



## Fish Specialist

This is really a complicated question to answer.. 
1st- my dad uses 1 shade of green. It is more bright than you can imagine..... I would give you the shade but it won't help you. (I'll explain further momentarily)
2nd- many companies out there offer various shades and tones you can think of. They are most often very high quality, and you can do a lot with them. It is all about technique. 
3rd- my dads method relies heavily on the color wheel. He uses 2 blacks,3 browns, 3 blues, 2 yellows, 1 red and 1 green. White and pink are also in there. Along with silver chrome and 2 pearl essence. 
For example- on a bass he doesn't use green. That right!! NO green. He uses a combination of cool black and yellow....

If you want to look inside the mind of the paintmaster check out the taxidermy trade publication "Breakthrough" he does a paint schedule in every issue.....









Here's the green


----------



## gus v.

now you really got my attetion. I know what you mean about not using the obvious colors, I'm always open to new techniques, tell me more.


----------



## AndyThomas

Enough with the colors! Lets see some fish pics! :doowapsta


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> Enough with the colors! Lets see some fish pics! :doowapsta


Lol. The big tarpon is painted... I'll post an update tomorrow... 
For now enjoy this mangrove snapper


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> Lol. The big tarpon is painted... I'll post an update tomorrow...
> For now enjoy this mangrove snapper
> 
> View attachment 726481


Thank You Sir!

Looking great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wet dreams

Actually I was thinking it was Life Tone Candy lite or med green, will do a search on Breakthrough tho


----------



## Fish Specialist

As promised!! He's really too big to get a good photo of with the phone...


----------



## Fish Specialist

wet dreams said:


> Actually I was thinking it was Life Tone Candy lite or med green, will do a search on Breakthrough tho


Nope. It's a ppg paint. He also uses, delta, life tone, wildlife colors, and polytranspar... The key is to find a color that works well for you!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Amazing work as always! Hope to catch another 50" plus to send you guys this year.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## AndyThomas

That Tarpon is insane!


----------



## sjlara

What are ya talking about ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## Fish Specialist

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Amazing work as always! Hope to catch another 50" plus to send you guys this year.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Yes!! Let me know!! I'll arrange shipping!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Got me a new shirt!!!!
Wife got her a purple one but took it to work before I could get a picture of it!! Lol. 
Big thank you to Old River Rat for the new threads!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Travis!!!!!!!!








Just got popped and washed!
It's on my Monday morning schedule!! Stay tuned...


----------



## tschell1219

Looks good! Can't wait to see her chasing that croaker across the wall!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Update!!


----------



## AndyThomas

Just FYI, you are killing me! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> Just FYI, you are killing me!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I saw your fish being pulled. I've decided on reverse curves for you and your friend!


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> I saw your fish being pulled. I've decided on reverse curves for you and your friend!


You are the man! I thought about making a trip to florida and just annoying y'all until you finally say, "just say get his **** done so he will leave us alone!" :biggrin:

Also, what is a reverse curve? Is that a good thing or a bad thing!?


----------



## Fish Specialist

Lol! Reverse curve is just a little out of the ordinary..... We like it around here!!!


----------



## tschell1219

Looking good! Keep the updates coming!


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> Lol! Reverse curve is just a little out of the ordinary..... We like it around here!!!


Sounds good to me! I trust your judgement!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tschell1219

Any new pics or updates? Do you think you will have my fish and prey out this week?


----------



## Fish Specialist

I'll post a pic for ya in the morning. The trout will be going into primer tomorrow and I'll start the croaker...


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here ya go Bud!! Pic update as promised!!


----------



## wet dreams

Heres a reverse curve mount next to a typical mount, I would say a reverse curve looks better with a bigger pc of driftwood or with a multiple fish display or maybe one for a table top display. I try and keep a cpl to show or for advertisement, I put the bass in the pic as they are the style most are used to seeing, these fish are all skin mounts, the red is not finished the other one being ready to start finishing....WW


----------



## tschell1219

Any updates on my trout?


----------



## Fish Specialist

tschell1219 said:


> Any updates on my trout?


It is in primer awaiting teeth, a pec fin, scleral band for its eye, and an anus. Here's a shot of the mouth interior without teeth..









Unfortunately for the folks behind you in schedule.......


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> It is in primer awaiting teeth, a pec fin, scleral band for its eye, and an anus. Here's a shot of the mouth interior without teeth..
> 
> View attachment 775049
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for the folks behind you in schedule.......
> View attachment 775065


Oh man, that isn't what I wanted to hear! What happened?

Seriously, I'm excited about our mounts, but they can wait! Let that thing heal up! I don't want it affecting my fish


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> Oh man, that isn't what I wanted to hear! What happened?
> 
> Seriously, I'm excited about our mounts, but they can wait! Let that thing heal up! I don't want it affecting my fish


I was attacked by a large brown trout!!!!
Lol. The fish fell and I tried to catch it.... Once the cut seals up I should be back up running! It might take a couple days though.


----------



## summitd

Fish Specialist said:


> I was attacked by a large brown trout!!!!
> Lol. The fish fell and I tried to catch it.... Once the cut seals up I should be back up running! It might take a couple days though.


a large brown trout? or a large brooke trout?????

LOL. anxiously awaiting my 3. (2 vermejos and the speck)


----------



## Fish Specialist

summitd said:


> a large brown trout? or a large brooke trout?????
> 
> LOL. anxiously awaiting my 3. (2 vermejos and the speck)


It was a big female brown.. Don't worry man. I'm looking for your order....


----------



## AndyThomas

Well, next time a fish falls, I would try catching it at a different place  

Hope you heal up quick!


----------



## AndyThomas

.


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> Well, next time a fish falls, I would try catching it at a different place
> 
> Hope you heal up quick!


Thanks!!


----------



## AndyThomas

How's the hand?


----------



## Fish Specialist

It's doing pretty good. I'm on light duty till next Monday. Stitches out this Friday.


----------



## Fish Specialist

tschell1219 said:


> Any updates on my trout?


In paint now!!!


----------



## tschell1219

Looks awesome!


----------



## Fish Specialist

tschell1219 said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks! Heres more!!


----------



## tschell1219

Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Ok, so here is the brown trout that jacked up my hand.


----------



## Rippin_drag

Wow that brownie is amazing!


----------



## AndyThomas

That is a big brown! Looks like she faired better than you did!


----------



## AndyThomas

Any updates?


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> Any updates?


Live from the paint room!!


----------



## AndyThomas

Lol! What in the world are those!?


----------



## Fish Specialist

Diagonal lined sweetlips. From the Great Barrier Reef. Cool huh????


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> Diagonal lined sweetlips. From the Great Barrier Reef. Cool huh????


Very cool! I figured they weren't from around here  **** Aussies have hot girls with hot accents and cool fish!


----------



## Fish Specialist

tschell1219 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


I know I told you Tuesday but...... !!!!!!!


----------



## AndyThomas

That looks great! What a trout!


----------



## tschell1219

That looks amazing! I can't wait to get her home and in her final resting place!


----------



## AndyThomas

Okay....you got your stitches out, the trout is done, and the sweat lips are done! It has to be getting close to redfish time!!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Dang that looks beautiful!


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> Okay....you got your stitches out, the trout is done, and the sweat lips are done! It has to be getting close to redfish time!!!


Lol!! Pushy, Pushy!!!!!

Yes. It is redfish time Andy!


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> Lol!! Pushy, Pushy!!!!!
> 
> Yes. It is redfish time Andy!


Ha! That is what I'm talking about! I have been looking forward to this day for a while!

Thank you for the update Sir!!! You are the man!


----------



## Fish Specialist

And moving along here!!


----------



## AndyThomas

Wow! You are moving quick and it is looking great! Thank you very much for the update!

How's the hand doing?


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> Wow! You are moving quick and it is looking great! Thank you very much for the update!
> 
> How's the hand doing?


Pretty good. Healing nicely!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Custom painted redfish eyes??


----------



## Fish Specialist

Is anybody else starting to think about this kinda stuff??? I'm starting to get a little antsy!!!



















Anybody got a really big 8pt cull they need taken out???


----------



## dolch

If you had some secret snook hole....... well, I might be able to try to work something out....


----------



## Fish Specialist

dolch said:


> If you had some secret snook hole....... well, I might be able to try to work something out....


I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyThomas

Hey now! You can't start getting off topic yet!

The eyes are looking great! Thank you for the update. Also, I just pm'ed you my buddies screen name.

To answer your question, I do have a nice 6 point freak cull, but you would have to come to texas 

*Date is wrong, new camera*.


----------



## Fish Specialist

An Up close view of the pec fin base of shoalwater07's redfish.
It's all in the details...










A view of the whole fish










And here is the pair of fish together.
Not much left before paint time!!!!


----------



## AndyThomas

Looking awesome Buddy! The scale detail looks great! Now you have me excited! I can't wait to see them with some paint.

Thank you sir


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> Looking awesome Buddy! The scale detail looks great! Now you have me excited! I can't wait to see them with some paint.
> 
> Thank you sir
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thank you! 
Btw.. Nice freak buck. We had one like that on our Alabama farm a few years ago we called "slant" he had 3 spikes coming out of one base and a 5 point side on the other.


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> Thank you!
> Btw.. Nice freak buck. We had one like that on our Alabama farm a few years ago we called "slant" he had 3 spikes coming out of one base and a 5 point side on the other.


That is the kind of deer I am looking for! I have an almost perfectly symmetrical one on the wall, but now want a trashy one next to it. I'm not picky though


----------



## AndyThomas

Are y'all working today or playing?


----------



## Fish Specialist

workin' workin'!!!!!
I've got a pair of white marlin in progress........


----------



## AndyThomas

We need pics of the Marlin!


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> We need pics of the Marlin!


One down one to go!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Also, reef habitat we just finished...


----------



## AndyThomas

That reef habitat looks awesome! I don't think it would look good with our redfish though! Ha! Speaking of......how are the reds coming?


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> That reef habitat looks awesome! I don't think it would look good with our redfish though! Ha! Speaking of......how are the reds coming?


Gonna get some paint!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> Gonna get some paint!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are killing me! I don't know why, but I am looking forward to this fish more than almost any other mount. I have worn out my refresh button on this thing.

Thank you for the update. I did talk to Andrea today, and decided to add some driftwood with oysters. I wasn't planning on it, but I was looking at my other mounts last night, and everything has some sort of scenery with it. Might as well carry on the trend! :biggrin:


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> You are killing me! I don't know why, but I am looking forward to this fish more than almost any other mount. I have worn out my refresh button on this thing.
> 
> Thank you for the update. I did talk to Andrea today, and decided to add some driftwood with oysters. I wasn't planning on it, but I was looking at my other mounts last night, and everything has some sort of scenery with it. Might as well carry on the trend! :biggrin:


I'll take good care of ya bud!!


----------



## Fish Specialist




----------



## Fish Specialist

That's weird..... Try that again!


----------



## AndyThomas

Wow! That is looking GREAT! Thank you for the picture! I was starting to get a little antsy!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> Wow! That is looking GREAT! Thank you for the picture! I was starting to get a little antsy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I know 
Keep in mind, even though I'm done with them, we tend to stack 6-10 together to be painted all at once. Dad likes to get into "paint mode" kinda like getting into the zone...

Today, he did both reds and both white marlin....


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> I know
> Keep in mind, even though I'm done with them, we tend to stack 6-10 together to be painted all at once. Dad likes to get into "paint mode" kinda like getting into the zone...
> 
> Today, he did both reds and both white marlin....


I figured that was the case. I would do the same thing. I have no problem waiting for quality! It looks perfect so far. I sent the picture to Noah and he is chomping at the bit now too. Thank you for all that y'all do!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fish Specialist

Down south lures!! Your redfish is up!!


----------



## AndyThomas

How are the redfish coming? I'm about to go chase some deer with a sharp stick, so I need something to get the weekend started off right!


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> How are the redfish coming? I'm about to go chase some deer with a sharp stick, so I need something to get the weekend started off right!


Your redfish is done sir!! Awaiting clear coat and driftwood!! I'll get you a finished pic as soon as soon as I can! Kill a monster!!!

In the meantime I'm working on new tech stuff....


----------



## tschell1219

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, but thank you for the awesome mount of my trout. The pictures you posted along the way making her didn't even come close in showing the outstanding work you do! We also appreciate the koozies and tshirt.... Looking forward to doing more business with you in the future.


----------



## AndyThomas

I'm waiting on that pic and trying to kill something big!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> I'm waiting on that pic and trying to kill something big!!!
> 
> View attachment 838161


Yeaaaahhh!!!

Sorry, bout the timing. I took time off this weekend.....


----------



## Fish Specialist

tschell1219 said:


> Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, but thank you for the awesome mount of my trout. The pictures you posted along the way making her didn't even come close in showing the outstanding work you do! We also appreciate the koozies and tshirt.... Looking forward to doing more business with you in the future.


Thanks man!! It's my pleasure to do this stuff for you guys!!! I look forward to doing your next piece!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Last update Andy!!
This red is georgous!!!!!!


----------



## AndyThomas

*Amazing work guys!*

I expected a lot after seeing all of the other pictures of mounts, but that mount far surpassed my expectations! It looks perfect, and I appreciate all of the hard work! I can't wait to get it on my wall! :dance:


----------



## Shoalwater07

Looks awesome! How is mine coming along? Thanks!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Shoalwater07 said:


> Looks awesome! How is mine coming along? Thanks!


It's done too!!

Post #461 is actually yours.. We did them both at the same time. They are different fish but in the same pose. I'll post a pic of yours tomorrow!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Shoalwater07 said:


> Looks awesome! How is mine coming along? Thanks!


Here it is man!! Going out today!!


----------



## AndyThomas

Looks almost as good as mine! Ha!


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> Looks almost as good as mine! Ha!


Lol!!

Got another coming up behind it!!

Down south lures!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Summitd!!! Your rainbow and brook!!!!!



















Stay tuned bud!! It's gonna fly fast!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Fish Specialist said:


> I know I told you Tuesday but...... !!!!!!!


:slimer: **** off the "No Croaker" guys haha


----------



## AndyThomas

You might know! I'm hunting and my wife receives my mount from UPS! All she said was, " Your fish is here and they sent me a shirt and koozie". So I said send me a picture of it, I want to see it.....this is what she sent me!!!









So...I had to clarify. I needed a pic of the fish!









I might have to cut this hunt short so I can get home and hang it! Thanks for getting it shipped so quick! I'll have wall pics soon!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Lol! I told you she'd get a kick out of it!! 
Did shoalwater07 get his too?? That was a very fast transit time! UPS was bookin'it!!


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> Lol! I told you she'd get a kick out of it!!
> Did shoalwater07 get his too?? That was a very fast transit time! UPS was bookin'it!!


He is actually here with me hunting! He is going to have to pick his up next week! He is single, poor guy is a little funny looking, so he doesn't have anyone at home to receive the delivery.


----------



## Captain Dave

Is there a fin e reproductionist ? Excellent work. Next one is going to you !


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> He is actually here with me hunting! He is going to have to pick his up next week! He is single, poor guy is a little funny looking, so he doesn't have anyone at home to receive the delivery.


Lol! Whoopin' on your friend like that!! Stick one for me!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Captain Dave said:


> Is there a fin e reproductionist ? Excellent work. Next one is going to you !


Thanks Dave!!


----------



## AndyThomas

I finally got home from hunting and got to hang my redfish! It is a true masterpiece, and looks great on the wall!!

Thank you Buddy and the New Wave team! I can't wait to get more! Speaking of, can I go ahead and have y'all get a 30" trout ready even though I haven't caught one yet 

J/K

Enough rambling, here is the picture!!









I had to throw this next one in there...


----------



## Fish Specialist

Looks awesome in there next to that big buck!!! Thanks Andy for allowing me to make a fish for you!!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Beautiful!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Summitd!! Your trout are ALL in the paint room!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Ok!! I got one I KNOW you guys will enjoy!! This mount is 25 years old. It was done for me as a child because I loved catfish. I remember liking them because they have a similar body shape to a shark...


----------



## Fish Specialist

This came on my pandora station earlier! Had to share!!! Turn it up!!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy

The one & only mount ever, of a hardhead. 



Fish Specialist said:


> Ok!! I got one I KNOW you guys will enjoy!! This mount is 25 years old. It was done for me as a child because I loved catfish. I remember liking them because they have a similar body shape to a shark...


But dang, I can't believe that thing is almost as old as me. 
Speaks of the quality. Woah.


----------



## summitd

Fish Specialist said:


> Summitd!! Your trout are ALL in the paint room!!


Hell Yea! Can't wait! The speck too?


----------



## Fish Specialist

summitd said:


> Hell Yea! Can't wait! The speck too?


Yup!!


----------



## summitd

Fish Specialist said:


> Yup!!


any pics?


----------



## Fish Specialist

summitd said:


> any pics?


A progress shot of the rainbow!!


----------



## summitd

Fish Specialist said:


> A progress shot of the rainbow!!


Bravo! Beautiful!


----------



## Fish Specialist

And the brookie!!!!!


----------



## summitd

Fish Specialist said:


> And the brookie!!!!!


I'm in awe! That's amazing!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A finished pic of your rainbow as well!!










And your speck.....










What do you think?? Did we nail it???


----------



## summitd

more than nailed it - I can't imagine them looking any better! thanks again. Can't wait. Jen sent me tracking info earlier...


----------



## Fish Specialist

summitd said:


> more than nailed it - I can't imagine them looking any better! thanks again. Can't wait. Jen sent me tracking info earlier...


Thanks man!!

Down south lures!!

Signed and numbered!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Can anybody identify this fish????










If you guys like these updates, follow us on Facebook and/or Instagram!!! Help us get to 1000 followers!!! Make sure to comment "2cool" on any photo to enter a swag pack giveaway!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Ok guys!!! I've gotten a little rest, done a little deer hunting, now it's time for the Christmas push!! 
2coolers!! If you have a fish on Christmas order stay tuned!!!!!!


----------



## Buck2230

Cant Wait!


----------



## Rippin_drag

Man that rainbow trout looks awesome as does all the others!


----------



## JonahT

Wow, that's just amazing work. Art at it's finest.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks guys!!

2cooler 999 your order is in my rack today!!!!


----------



## dolch

getting excited about giving my 7 yr old cousin her 27" trout mount for Christmas!! 

Great work as always!


----------



## Fish Specialist

dolch said:


> getting excited about giving my 7 yr old cousin her 27" trout mount for Christmas!!
> 
> Great work as always!


Yours is up this week too!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A great seatrout mount starts with a hand painted set of eyes...

Mark Macaluso!! This is the beginning of yours!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

T-Muney!!!

It begins!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

999!!

Flounder and redfish are going in the paint room!! Now I just have to prompt the old man!!

















Btw.. This redfish is molded off of a fish I caught under a lit dock here in Stuart years ago...


----------



## MARK MACALUSO

Man , I cant wait to get mine . This will be a good Christmas Gift to myself. Thanks guys.


----------



## 999

Thanks for the updates. The flounder is for a friend at work, and the red is my sons first slot!


----------



## T-Muney

I can't wait for mine either. Don't forget to make the soot look like a heart for the wifey.


----------



## Fish Specialist

T-Muney said:


> I can't wait for mine either. Don't forget to make the soot look like a heart for the wifey.


Will do!!

It's gonna be awesome!! And.....it's going in the paint room!


----------



## Fish Specialist

MARK MACALUSO said:


> Man , I cant wait to get mine . This will be a good Christmas Gift to myself. Thanks guys.


Yours is coming along too!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Buck2230!!!

Your seatrout sir!!



















All these fish will be getting primed and silvered today guys!!!!

Finished painted pics to come!!


----------



## Buck2230

Sweet!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Fish Specialist

999!!

Your son's redfish!!










And, the flounder!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Mark macaluso!!

Your seatrout!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

T-Muney!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Dolch!!










To all my 2coolers!! Please follow us on Instagram and or Facebook!!!! Comment 2cool on any photo for a chance to win a swag pack giveaway!!!!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

That flounder is SICK Buddy!!!!

Great work!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Buck2230----- I know you want an update too!!

Croaker isn't done yet. But your trout is!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> That flounder is SICK Buddy!!!!
> 
> Great work!


Thanks man!!!


----------



## MARK MACALUSO

Thank You guys, that looks awesome and cant wait till I put it up on the wall.

Mark


----------



## Buck2230

Wow great work! Cant wait to see the rest of it!


----------



## dolch

Fantastic!! My cousin will be stoked! Not a bad first trout for a 7 year old! Thanks again!


----------



## T-Muney

Very nice. Looks great. Those trout are very good too.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Buck2230

Done!!!


----------



## Buck2230

AWESOME!!! That looks like a jumbo croaker!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Figured you guys would enjoy this.... It's going to a southern rock legend for Christmas....


----------



## saltwater4life

Uncle ted?


----------



## Fish Specialist

saltwater4life said:


> Uncle ted?


No, not Uncle Ted...


----------



## Fish Specialist

Check out this killer tripletail we just finished!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Figured you Texas boys would appreciate this!! This is a display for the Florida version of the share a lunker program!!


----------



## HoustonKid

What would it cost to have this Drum of a lifetime replicated? It was 49" caught on rod and reel from shore then released. All pics are of the same fish. He or she swam off fine after being released.


----------



## Fish Specialist

HC pm sent


----------



## HoustonKid

Thanks


----------



## Fish Specialist

So we just finished another BIG red snapper..


----------



## Fish Specialist

I got to spend some quality family time with my boys the other day. I think I have piqued their interest.....



















The little one wants to drive soooo bad!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

That's what all kids need, good job bro !

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fish Specialist

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That's what all kids need, good job bro !
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Thanks smack!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's the big catch!!

A mutton!!









And a blue runner


----------



## MARK MACALUSO

Hey guys, just wanted to drop a note and Thank You all again for the seatrout you did for me. I received it just before Christmas and what an awesome job. Very professional and a plus on the lures and Koozies you sent after the fact. Will definitely be using you all again on my next big fish. Thanks again. PS , those eyes are just perfect.....


----------



## Fish Specialist

MARK MACALUSO said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to drop a note and Thank You all again for the seatrout you did for me. I received it just before Christmas and what an awesome job. Very professional and a plus on the lures and Koozies you sent after the fact. Will definitely be using you all again on my next big fish. Thanks again. PS , those eyes are just perfect.....


Thanks Mark!! It was our pleasure!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Currently sitting in the deer stand, looking for a hoss!! Figured I'd share this pic I took before I left the shop of a freshly finished jack crevalle.. As you can see we put 110% into EVERY fish we do...


----------



## Fish Specialist

Yeaaaaaahhhhh!!!!

God gave me a Goodun'!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

2cool not to share... This is a 14.5 foot Nile crocodile we are doing!!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Good Job on the buck Buddy!!!!


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> Yeaaaaaahhhhh!!!!
> 
> God gave me a Goodun'!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1077105
> 
> 
> View attachment 1077113


I just saw this! Congrats Buddy! That is a heckuva buck right there! The ones I was after eluded me this year, but I can say that I gave it all I've got.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## speckcaster

you guys do realize this thread is from August of 2012....

just saying?
speckcaster


----------



## Fish Specialist

speckcaster said:


> you guys do realize this thread is from August of 2012....
> 
> just saying?
> speckcaster


This thread is an ongoing masterpiece!!........


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks guys for the comments on my buck!!! He's my best ever. Killed off our 100 acres in south Alabama!! 135 and 6/8!! That left g2 is 10 and 6/8 long!! I was blessed to be able to take him!!
Here's the YouTube link to watch the video... Shot with an iPhone!






And the recovery...


----------



## AndyThomas

speckcaster said:


> you guys do realize this thread is from August of 2012....
> 
> just saying?
> speckcaster


That is when the thread was started, but did you happen to see the periodic posts that keep it alive?


----------



## Fish Specialist

For all of you tarpon fiends!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

The finished crocodile/springbok piece!!!!


----------



## Part Timer

thats awesome!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToddyTrout

*Just got back from Panama*

My first Roosterfish


----------



## Fish Specialist

Part Timer said:


> thats awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

ToddyTrout said:


> My first Roosterfish


Congrats!!! I think I can take care of you on this!!! Shoot me a pm!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's a roosterfish piece we just finished up!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Alright guys!! The Saltwater Boys and New Wave have collaborated for the May 10, 2nd annual "Saltwater boys redfish benefit" proceeds go to boys haven. Trophy goes to angler with the heaviest slot red. New wave taxidermy (my company) has agreed to donate a reproduction redfish!!!

You guys voted! The redfish has been picked and cast!!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

It's taking shape!! I've got a quite a seam to fill on this one as you can see but I ain't scared!!









Nicely shaped tail!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

Fish Specialist said:


> Alright guys!! The Saltwater Boys and New Wave have collaborated for the May 10, 2nd annual "Saltwater boys redfish benefit" proceeds go to boys haven. Trophy goes to angler with the heaviest slot red. New wave taxidermy (my company) has agreed to donate a reproduction redfish!!!
> 
> You guys voted! The redfish has been picked and cast!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1127153


It looks beautiful buddy! We will throw this on facebook tonight!!!

No FB at the office :/


----------



## Fish Specialist

And a continuation... I've been really sick here lately and have gotten a little behind!!
















It's coming along!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Oh, and for all you taxidermists out there.... The latest issue of breakthrough! Yes! That's the New wave sea trout paint methods!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Going into the paint room!!!









Not just a boring dorsal!! God gives real fish character, so I'm putting it into this mount!! Tears look good when done right...
















And the overall!...


----------



## Fish Specialist

POLICE LINE- DO NOT CROSS









Lol


----------



## saltie dawg

*Big Trout Pic*

Has anybody seen the pic of the 40 inch speck caught down south last Monday yet? A friend sent it to me in an email.

http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i336/BarronFloyd/Internet%20Pics/internetTROUTpic03112014_zps4359d136.png

I can't verify anything about the photo, and I'm not claiming acuracy of anything. 

good luck
saltie dawg
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums...Pics/internetTROUTpic03112014_zps4359d136.png


----------



## Fish Specialist

I'm pretty sure it was caught in zephyr cove 
 

Nice fish! Nowhere near 40"...


----------



## Fish Specialist

The red is done!!!!!!!!

























Little bluetail action!








Nailed it!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A little tripletail action!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Freshly painted hybrid striper going out!!


----------



## Cmac4075

Great looking mount Buddy!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Cmac4075 said:


> Great looking mount Buddy!


Thanks Caleb!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Man, your mounts look like they just came out of the water. Seriously THE BEST replicas I have ever seen. They look much better than any skin mount.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fish Specialist

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Man, your mounts look like they just came out of the water. Seriously THE BEST replicas I have ever seen. They look much better than any skin mount.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Thanks smack!! Seriously, God gives the talent. I'm blessed to be able to do it!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Got a BIG project fish to do!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Done!!!


----------



## TexasTom

That is incredible! You truly are gifted. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fish Specialist

TexasTom said:


> That is incredible! You truly are gifted. Thank you for sharing.


thank you!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Just came in! Thanks Tobin!


----------



## aggie182

Just sent in pictures and paid the deposit for a redfish. Looking forward to updates in the thread when they become available. I know it will be a while.


----------



## Fish Specialist

aggie182 said:


> Just sent in pictures and paid the deposit for a redfish. Looking forward to updates in the thread when they become available. I know it will be a while.


I look forward to doing your red!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!

NEW SHIRTS COMING SOON!!

CHECK OUT THE NEW DESIGN!!!









You may now drool just a little....


----------



## aggie182

Fish Specialist said:


> I look forward to doing your red!!


Right on. Looking forward to putting it on the wall. Will be my first fish on the wall.


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!
> 
> NEW SHIRTS COMING SOON!!
> 
> CHECK OUT THE NEW DESIGN!!!
> 
> View attachment 1347130
> 
> 
> You may now drool just a little....


I will take a few! When do they go on sale?


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> I will take a few! When do they go on sale?


As soon as I find a reliable shirt service!! Have had trouble getting quotes!


----------



## Fish Specialist

So, I was blessed with this nice 29" trout on a secluded flat (at noon) amidst the Memorial Day boating chaos!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Very nice trout brother! I have a couple sacks of those DOA airheads and have not tried them yet. Beautiful

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Fish Specialist

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice trout brother! I have a couple sacks of those DOA airheads and have not tried them yet. Beautiful
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Thanks smack! The airhead is really a killer lure!! The action on it is incredible...


----------



## Fish Specialist

Fishing is really heating up around here... I was blessed to be able to put a good friend on his best tarpon ever!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

In the mode!!!
Cmac4075 your trout!!!


----------



## Cmac4075

Can't wait Buddy!


----------



## aggie182

I keep popping in hoping to see pictures of my redfish started. Guessing it will still be a while. I am really looking forward to it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist

aggie182 said:


> I keep popping in hoping to see pictures of my redfish started. Guessing it will still be a while. I am really looking forward to it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good!! I'm looking forward to doing it!! Although I don't know where it is in the schedule...

For now..








Rebuilding the fin rays!!









Don't forget the tail!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Looks like those of you who are attending the McAllen Sportsmans expo will be seeing me there!! Look for the DOA LURES booth!!!


----------



## Cypress jaws

Any updates on my son's redfish? I know yall are busy but it will be August soon and to a kid that is waiting 4 months ...is a long time. He asks me almost everyday...


----------



## Fish Specialist

Cypress jaws said:


> Any updates on my son's redfish? I know yall are busy but it will be August soon and to a kid that is waiting 4 months ...is a long time. He asks me almost everyday...


This made my day!!! ^^^^^^ I'll look into it an bump it so you have something to show him..


----------



## aggie182

Fish Specialist said:


> That's good!! I'm looking forward to doing it!! Although I don't know where it is in the schedule.


When I put the deposit, they said Aug/Sept for the completion. Not knowing how long they take to make, I randomly pop in looking for redfish.

It is the fish on the right:


----------



## Cypress jaws

Fish Specialist said:


> This made my day!!! ^^^^^^ I'll look into it an bump it so you have something to show him..


Thank you!!! That reply means a lot to me!!! This also made my day.


----------



## Fish Specialist

aggie182 said:


> When I put the deposit, they said Aug/Sept for the completion. Not knowing how long they take to make, I randomly pop in looking for redfish.
> 
> It is the fish on the right:


I'll keep my eye on the schedule for it..


----------



## Fish Specialist

Ok, so we did finally get our new t-shirts made! 
Introductory price is $18 shipped! Call the office 772-283-7270 to order! Price will be valid till August 15th!!!!
100% cotton pre-shrunk pocketless
We have them available in -M, L, XL, and XXL available in-

GREEN-









NATURAL-









WHITE-


----------



## ComeFrom?

Smackdaddy53 said:


> what kind of fish are those hanging from that structure? pretty cool


Expensive.


----------



## ComeFrom?

How 'bout these?


----------



## Fish Specialist

Ok guys!! I'm on a plane headed to McAllen Texas in the morning!!! I'll be at the outdoor expo all weekend! Stop by, say hello! We can talk fishing, and you can see New wave quality first hand!!!!!!! Just a little preview 









More pics of this piece soon.......


----------



## Cmac4075

What an awesome mount! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA

Had the pleasure of meeting Fish Specialist yesterday @ the Hunters Expo in McAllen. His mounts are awesome and truly a work of art. An upstasnding young man, with extraordinary talents! Kudos Fish Specialist and keep up the awesome work, when it is time for me to mount a trophy fish, u will be the one to do it.


----------



## AndyThomas

Fish Specialist said:


> Ok, so we did finally get our new t-shirts made!
> Introductory price is $18 shipped! Call the office 772-283-7270 to order! Price will be valid till August 15th!!!!
> 100% cotton pre-shrunk pocketless
> We have them available in -M, L, XL, and XXL available in-
> 
> GREEN-
> 
> View attachment 1514409
> 
> 
> NATURAL-
> 
> View attachment 1514417
> 
> 
> WHITE-
> 
> View attachment 1514425


Dang Buddy, are you growing a neck mullet??? :big grin:

Great looking shirts! I really like them!


----------



## Fish Specialist

AndyThomas said:


> Dang Buddy, are you growing a neck mullet??? :big grin:
> 
> Great looking shirts! I really like them!


Haha!!! I really needed a trim!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

DCAVA said:


> Had the pleasure of meeting Fish Specialist yesterday @ the Hunters Expo in McAllen. His mounts are awesome and truly a work of art. An upstasnding young man, with extraordinary talents! Kudos Fish Specialist and keep up the awesome work, when it is time for me to mount a trophy fish, u will be the one to do it.


Thank you!! It was nice meeting you!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Fish Specialist said:


> Haha!!! I really needed a trim!!


Naah...Just corn-row your neck hair.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Naah...Just corn-row your neck hair.


That would be a sight!!! Lol!!


----------



## Jack's Pocket




----------



## Fish Specialist

Cypress jaws!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Jack's Pocket said:


>


This is also a 32"fish.....


----------



## Jack's Pocket

Nice trout those don't come along every day.
Back in the day when I caught that girl mirrolure was furnishing
me with lures. That was when the trout tourneys were just starting to take hold.
I caught her a week before the Marburger tournament kicked off for that year.


----------



## Cypress jaws

Fish Specialist said:


> Cypress jaws!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1539025


Made my son's night!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Freshly ground!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Seams worked! Fins on! Eyes at the ready!!


----------



## Cypress jaws

I will show him in the morning. Picking out the perfect spot in the house to display her. I will post a pic of her mounted once we receive her. Thanks for posting the "progress" pics.


----------



## Fish Specialist

The red is in the paint room!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Done!!


----------



## aggie182

Nice work. Hoping my red makes an appearance in this thread in the next month or so.


----------



## Cypress jaws

Looks awesome!!! Cannot wait to show my son...y'all truly do great work!!! Lots of detail and care... Pieces of art


----------



## Cypress jaws

My son was so excited... He said "it's perfect"


----------



## txteltech

*Boom!!!!! Awesome Mount!!!!!!!*



Cypress jaws said:


> My son was so excited... He said "it's perfect"


Great fish mount for your son CypressJaws!!!!!


----------



## Cypress jaws

Here is the original fish .... nice work


----------



## Fish Specialist

Cypress jaws said:


> My son was so excited... He said "it's perfect"


I'm glad!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Cypress jaws- 
Here is the final result!!


----------



## Cypress jaws

WOW!!!!! Garrett will be thrilled. I will post a pic after it is mounted. Please have your office contact me so I can take care of the remaining balance. Cannot wait to see it in person.

Glad I went with yall. As said before if you are ever in the Houston area and want to fish ...let me know!!


----------



## TXSlapNTickle

That red with the habitat looks sweet! They'll be working on mine sometime soon and I might have to pony up for some habitat instead of just the fish alone.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Txslapntickle!!
Aggie182!!
dstocker!!!

Expect updates! I've got your fish up!!


----------



## TXSlapNTickle

Definitely looking forward to watching the progress. Thanks.


----------



## aggie182

Fish Specialist said:


> Txslapntickle!!
> Aggie182!!
> dstocker!!!
> 
> Expect updates! I've got your fish up!!


Swweeeeet!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

First update!! Eyes painted!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Aggie182 your Red!!


----------



## aggie182

Awesome. Thanks! Looking forward to more updates as they become available!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist

Dstocker!

I call this controlled chaos.....


----------



## Fish Specialist

TXSlapNTickle said:


> Definitely looking forward to watching the progress. Thanks.


Assembly under way!!








Ground out full detail--


----------



## aggie182

Any more updates available? I am super excited to get this fish on the wall!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist

aggie182 said:


> any more updates available? I am super excited to get this fish on the wall!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


----------



## aggie182

Haha. What a tease!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist

aggie182 said:


> Haha. What a tease!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta have some fun!!


----------



## aggie182

Fish Specialist said:


> I gotta have some fun!!


True true. Should be fun when it arrives and I get to figure out where to hang it!


----------



## Fish Specialist

All three are in the paint room!!


----------



## TXSlapNTickle

Sweet.


----------



## aggie182

Right on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist

Paint updates tomorrow!! Drumroll please.........


----------



## Topgun95

*9-24-14*

Tops & tails


----------



## Fish Specialist

Topgun95 said:


> Tops & tails


Congrats!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Txslapntickle!! Your red sir!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Aggie182!! Your red!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Dstocker!!! Your seatrout!!


----------



## TXSlapNTickle

Fish Specialist said:


> Txslapntickle!! Your red sir!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1702986
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702994


Looks outstanding...amazing! Have a spot on the wall ready for it. Thanks so much.


----------



## aggie182

Fish Specialist said:


> Aggie182!! Your red!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1703002
> 
> 
> View attachment 1703010


Thanks! Looking forward to getting it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist

Been CRANKING lately!! It's that time of year I guess!! Just finished this monster!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Finally finished with this one!! the culmination of a pile of time and effort......


----------



## Cmac4075

Awesome work guys... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist

Cmac4075 said:


> Awesome work guys...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thanks Caleb! It will ship this week. I'll have justin build the box....


----------



## Cmac4075

Awesome. I almost have your stuff ready to go that way. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist

I bet some of you were wondering where I've been..... My pop and I went to Ohio with our bows and were blessed with a pair of nice bucks!!!

































My buck was on the Hit list!! Dad's was an unknown!!


----------



## Aggieangler

Fish Specialist said:


> Finally finished with this one!! the culmination of a pile of time and effort......


Just curious at price range for something like that one? It is incredible.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Aggieangler said:


> Just curious at price range for something like that one? It is incredible.


Pm sent!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

2cooler Solid Action-









2cooler MCW-









2cooler General cool bro-









2cooler Tstickler









Updates coming!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Updates-
Solid action-








Tstickler-








Generalcoolbro-


----------



## Fish Specialist

Mcw-


----------



## Fish Specialist

Figured I'd put up the piece we did for Down South Lures!!-


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Amazing work guys


----------



## FREON

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Amazing work guys


X2


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## jampen

This guy has definitely gotten his moneys worth out of this thread


----------



## Fish Specialist

jampen said:


> This guy has definitely gotten his moneys worth out of this thread


Yes, we have.


----------



## dsatter

*trout*

Awesome work! Can't wait to see my updates!


----------



## Cmac4075

If any of yall want to see New Waves work in person, there will be mounts at the fishing show at the George R Brown. Laguna will have a 32" trout table mount that will be floating from our booth to a couple others during the show today through Sunday. I have reason to believe there will be a red and a permit there as well. Come see why New Wave is clearly the place to send your fish!!


----------



## Skelsey

Should I get this mounted??


----------



## Fish Specialist

Skelsey said:


> Should I get this mounted??


That is a big AJ!! Is it a special fish to you? 
If yes then consider mounting it.....


----------



## Fish Specialist

Figured I would show what the latest piece looks like!!!

















And here's what my nights have been looking like...... 40"


----------



## dolch

I like the look of your nightlife! 
wish we had snook in galvatraz


----------



## Fish Specialist

It's been a while!! We've been crazy busy over the last few months!!!! I've been blessed to have been fishing steadily (at night) and recently caught my best Fly rod Trout!!









Also Looks like I may be coming to the outdoor Expo in McAllen on the 17th!! I'll be bringing a Trout, a redfish and something else!! Any suggestions? A Bass? A snook?? Anybody going to the show???


----------



## Fish Specialist

Dsatter!!!!!

Thank you SOOOOOO much for your patience!!! I am hard at it!!!


----------



## dsatter

*fish*



Fish Specialist said:


> Dsatter!!!!!
> 
> Thank you SOOOOOO much for your patience!!! I am hard at it!!!
> 
> View attachment 2344930
> 
> 
> View attachment 2344938
> 
> 
> View attachment 2344946


That is awesome! Thanks for the updates, I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Fins on!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Fish Specialist said:


> View attachment 2346490
> 
> 
> Fins on!!!!


Just about ready to get you guys started on mine. Looking good!


----------



## dsatter

Keepem coming! Thats some amazing art!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

dsatter said:


> Keepem coming! Thats some amazing art!


Looking good so far, bud!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Thanks Guys!! I'll keep updating....


----------



## Fish Specialist

Ok- scales on!! Mouth in!!

How many teeth??? 1?? 2??


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Nice!


----------



## dsatter

Very nice!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

dsatter!!!-

Those pink tones on his fins-

















Overall!


----------



## dsatter

*completed*



Fish Specialist said:


> dsatter!!!-
> 
> Those pink tones on his fins-
> 
> View attachment 2406977
> 
> 
> View attachment 2406985
> 
> 
> Overall!
> View attachment 2406993


Looks outstanding....I can't wait to put it on the wall!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I can't wait


----------



## dsatter

*Thanks New Wave!*

Received my fish yesterday.....it definitely exceeded all my expectations. Even the kiddos were excited. Big thanks to Fish Specialist!! You will get all my business going forward!


----------



## Fish Specialist

dsatter said:


> Received my fish yesterday.....it definitely exceeded all my expectations. Even the kiddos were excited. Big thanks to Fish Specialist!! You will get all my business going forward!


Thank you!! I'm glad you are happy with your Trout!


----------



## txcowpoke

Do you have any pics of triple tail replicas?


----------



## Fish Specialist




----------



## Fish Specialist

- these were painted yesterday using customer reference -


----------



## Fish Specialist

A gorgeous custom Red headed to south Texas!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Just shipped this croaker/seatrout combo. Customer is ecstatic!!!









Also have a very cool custom redfish piece coming up... I'll post it when it's ready!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's the Reds!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

For you those of you that pursue prehistoric beasts......


----------



## Fish Specialist

Rsparker67 your redfish sir!!!

Eyes are set, as is the mouth!!









Fins are attached and seam is smooth!!









Time for scales!!!


----------



## rsparker67

You mean this one?! She'll love it! Thanks again!


----------



## Fish Specialist

rsparker67 said:


> You mean this one?! She'll love it! Thanks again!


Yeah man!!

It's white glassed and ready for the paint room!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Done!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Just put this piece together- btw, that trout is 34"x18"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Here's a special one we don't get to do often, a big ugly!! I don't know why more people don't mount them... This fish is still "small" at 31"---


----------



## Coastal Fishing Gear

You truly have a gift and make some beautiful mounts.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Coastal Fishing Gear said:


> You truly have a gift and make some beautiful mounts.


Thank you!!! We are blessed for this work!! God gives the ability!!


----------



## Permit Rat

Crud....and I just moved FROM Stuart, Florida. (have a tarpon that needs fixing after 30 years)


----------



## Fish Specialist

Permit Rat said:


> Crud....and I just moved FROM Stuart, Florida. (have a tarpon that needs fixing after 30 years)


Ha!! Small world!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

I've got a new 30" trout mold underway!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

And a new Gator gar mold!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

So awesome to have met so many of you!! One more day left of the Houston fishing show left!! Come out and see me in the DOA LURES booth!!!


----------



## ethan

Still need this redfish


----------



## Fish Specialist

ethan said:


> Still need this redfish


I can still do it!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A freshly finished cutthroat!! Love it!! We don't get to do many!! It came out fantastic!!


----------



## ssfishmaster

How do i get a replica made take a pic or measurements or do you use some other method ,because i need one of those mounts in my cave . You have some beautiful work.


----------



## Fish Specialist

ssfishmaster said:


> How do i get a replica made take a pic or measurements or do you use some other method ,because i need one of those mounts in my cave . You have some beautiful work.


Thanks!!! 
We use measurements. A basic length and girth will suffice. Or length and weight. Or just a weight. We have around 1200 or so molds that we work from... We require a 50% deposit to schedule your fish. We use reference photos provided by our customers to provide a custom paint job or to recreate tears in find or tails... Normal schedule runs between 3-4 months.


----------



## ssfishmaster

Thanks for info i will get in touch as soon as i pull the trigger on the right set of lips, if you know what i mean


----------



## Fish Specialist

Last week we finished a fun project for Costa sunglasses for their Icast booth.....










We attended Friday for a short period and got to check out some of the new gear. Very exciting stuff!! I particularly like the new topwater coming out from DOA!!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Fish Specialist said:


> View attachment 2451218


Tripletail though ... WOW ... !!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Tripletail though ... WOW ... !!!


Thanks dude!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A killer peacock bass going out....


----------



## Fish Specialist

There is a 2cooler out there getting the first redfish out of this brand new mold for Christmas!!


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish

Fish Specialist said:


> Last week we finished a fun project for Costa sunglasses for their Icast booth.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We attended Friday for a short period and got to check out some of the new gear. Very exciting stuff!! I particularly like the new topwater coming out from DOA!!!!


Man the color on that redfish is spot on. Awesome work.

Also, you make that big ugly.....well, not so ugly.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Snaggletoothfrecklefish said:


> Man the color on that redfish is spot on. Awesome work.
> 
> Also, you make that big ugly.....well, not so ugly.


Thanks!!


----------



## bill g

How much for a 43" jack cravelle?


----------



## Fish Specialist

bill g said:


> How much for a 43" jack cravelle?


Our prices are 20$ per inch plus shipping. We get shipping discounts and pass them along to our customers.


----------



## Fish Specialist

She's headed to Corpus tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Camoaggie will be receiving his gator soon!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Cody Hollier! Your pig of a largemouth is up in rotation!!


----------



## texag87

Fish Specialist said:


> Camoaggie will be receiving his gator soon!!!


looks great on the wall....thanks
my 36" snook is now in your rotation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist

texag87 said:


> looks great on the wall....thanks
> my 36" snook is now in your rotation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ðŸ¤™ðŸ»


----------



## Fish Specialist

Bass update! Mouth is in! Time for scales....


----------



## Fish Specialist

There will be a video of it on our instagram!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Texag87 your snook is up!


----------



## Fish Specialist

And done!


----------



## texag87

wow, looks awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist

William! Your Trout is headed your way!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Big trout underway for Capt. Trey Pyre!


----------



## bumaruski

*Can't wait!!!*

I can't wait to see my fish on here. Too bad I only placed my order yesterday.


----------



## Fish Specialist

bumaruski said:


> I can't wait to see my fish on here. Too bad I only placed my order yesterday.


Iâ€™ll be sure to give you updates!! Thank you for your business!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Treyâ€™s fish are coming along!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Done!! Make sure you go by to see Trey at the fishing show this week at the George R Brown conversation center this week! Booth 547!


----------



## troutsupport

Definitely some of the best work I've seen. Ya'll don't need to give away baitfish.. but that's pretty cool of you to do.


----------



## Fish Specialist

troutsupport said:


> Definitely some of the best work I've seen. Ya'll don't need to give away baitfish.. but that's pretty cool of you to do.


Thanks Tobin. The baitfish promo was something we ran for the first few months that we were 2cool sponsors.


----------



## bumaruski

*Fish*

Any new fish for us to see?


----------



## Fish Specialist

Shipped out this big Striper last week. 
Loads of fish headed out of here right now. I havenâ€™t been able to post anything because for some reason the Tapatalk app was locking me out of the thread. Hopefully thatâ€™s over now....


----------



## bumaruski

*Fish*

That is a good looking striper. I love to see the fish.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Lance!! Your bass is up!!


----------



## bumaruski

*Awesome!!!*

So excited. Keep me posted on here. Ready to see her.


----------



## Fish Specialist

Almost there!!


----------



## bumaruski

*Happy*

Looks great!!!


----------



## Jasmillertime

bumaruski said:


> Looks great!!!


Any update on it? Ready to see paint on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Specialist

Done!!! 



















Canâ€™t quite see it all, but we put quite a bit of gold scale tipping on here!


----------



## bumaruski

*WOW!!!*

Beautiful. She is going to look great on the wall. When do you think you will have her all finished?


----------



## Fish Specialist

bumaruski said:


> Beautiful. She is going to look great on the wall. When do you think you will have her all finished?


She will go on the driftwood Monday and should ship out on Tuesday!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Iâ€™ll give you guys one guess where this one is going!!! 
Solid hardwood Texas panels are available!



















Still putting in ALL THE DETAILS!










Transparent fins!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Some of you undoubtedly saw this elsewhere, but for those who didnâ€™t.....


----------



## Fish Specialist

Brand new 30.5â€ mold!!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

A freshly finished big bull red heading out!!


----------



## shadslinger

Very cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fish Specialist

shadslinger said:


> Very cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!!


----------



## Fish Specialist

The head of a 29â€ I just put together


----------



## tommy261

Post the rest of the trout when completed, looks good so far

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sere natre

Can you help me decide what size to order for these 2 dorado and 1 rooster?


----------

